# A Thread, but you speak only in your 1st language



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

Você só pode responder com sua primeira língua. (não quebre as regras pelo amor de deus)


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2020)

Syww gwgw
Zw.s. Snssvs we wbwwvsbs. Avwvabaacacaafaca. A acacabaa aanabvc


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

Dionicio3 said:


> Syww gwgw
> Zw.s. Snssvs we wbwwvsbs. Avwvabaacacaafaca. A acacabaa aanabvc


Uhh, tu sabe se o Google Tradutor suporta língua Skiddo?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Uhh, tu sabe se o Google Tradutor suporta língua Skiddo?


 Cb,b xhepyd,yf,0jfjf,oyciyxlg hojfkrkfurxr6y,dllsfdk)'*&*99&$,,$60&9",)&*,9&",)&",)&"0-_,°∆®\°®5%8

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm gonna get a fucken warning point for this stupid joke lmao


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

Dionicio3 said:


> Cb,b xhepyd,yf,0jfjf,oyciyxlg hojfkrkfurxr6y,dllsfdk)'*&*99&$,,$60&9",)&*,9&",)&",)&"0-_,°∆®\°®5%8
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm gonna get a fucken warning point for this stupid joke lmao


Eu não acho que você ganhará um "Warning Point" por causa dessa piada. Acho que dá pra perceber que você está falando a língua Skiddo...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Puedo entenderte Stealphie.
Se dice que tanto Portugués, Italiano y Español nos podemos entender a medias.



Spoiler: Translation



I can understand you Stealphie.
It's said that Portuguese, Italian and Spaniard people can understand each other briefly


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Eu não acho que você ganhará um "Warning Point" por causa dessa piada. Acho que dá pra perceber que você está falando a língua Skiddo...


Actually it isn't Skiddo language, it was supposed to be dumbass baby who knows nothing but smash keyboard


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Puedo entenderte Stealphie.
> Se dice que tanto Portugués, Italiano y Español nos podemos entender a medias.


Sim. Mas não são a mesma coisa. (tem gente que acha que é)


Dionicio3 said:


> Actually it isn't Skiddo language, it was supposed to be dumbass baby who knows nothing but smash keyboard


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Ok, no entendí eso último que dijiste. Jaja!


Spoiler: Translation



Ok, I did not understood that last part you said. Haha!


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Ok, no entendí eso último que dijiste. Jaja!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> ...


Ha. Não te culpo por não ter entendido.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

Leidln,I versteh ka Wurt ned.Kennts ihr ned a bissl gscheida redn ? 
Wauns es des verstehts,daun sats guat.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Ha. Não te culpo por não ter entendido.


Eso si lo entendí.
Supongo que habrás de utilizado lenguaje coloquial?

Sea como sea... hace tiempo pensaba hacer un thread así como éste... pero con eso de que no podemos escribir más que en inglés, desistí.
Me parecía interesante conocer el lenguaje de los usuarios de éste foro.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Eso si lo entendí.
> Supongo que habrás de utilizado lenguaje coloquial?
> 
> Sea como sea... hace tiempo pensaba hacer un thread así como éste... pero con eso de que no podemos escribir más que en inglés, desistí.
> Me parecía interesante conocer el lenguaje de los usuarios de éste foro.


Ya hay hilos para eso, pero sí es algo refrescante ver a usuarios hablando una lengua aparte del inglés.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Sipirili!


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> Ya hay hilos para eso, pero sí es algo refrescante ver a usuarios hablando una lengua aparte del inglés.


Verdade.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Now let's wait for some Italian dude to let us know if he's understanding both Portuguese and Spanish!

Dato curioso: El lenguaje español no se llama español, sino Castellano!


----------



## dAVID_ (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Puedo entenderte Stealphie.
> Se dice que tanto Portugués, Italiano y Español nos podemos entender a medias.
> 
> 
> ...


El italiano no se parece tanto al español.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> Now let's wait for some Italian dude to let us know if he's understanding both Portuguese and Spanish!
> 
> Dato curioso: El lenguaje español no se llama español, sino Castellano!


No nos metamos a ese debate.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Ahorita voy a poner a cocer los Frijoles que dejé remojando toda la madrugada para que se cuezan más rápido en la olla express.
Como a las 10 de la mañana ya estarán listos, y después haré un caldo rojo de chile, unos huevos revueltos y desayunaré mis frijolitos con huevito y quesito y tortillitas y cafecito!




Spoiler: Translation



I'm gonna make breakfast!


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

Hé ben, Il y a manque cruel de Français ici, sinon il était bon ton déjeuner? 



Spoiler: Translation



How was your breakfast?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

Chan eil dad a dh ’fhios agam dè a tha duine ag ràdh ach co-dhiù gheibh mi Gàidhlig a bhruidhinn


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 12, 2020)

Do none of you speak fucking English as your first language?


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

C'est pas vraiment surprenant tu sais.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

No.
We're not in Murica.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Hé ben, Il y a manque cruel de Français ici, sinon il était bon ton déjeuner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hé bien, il ne reste que toi et moi qui parlent français ici.

Maintenant je souhaite que Cyan vienne à la rescousse, hahaha


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Do none of you speak fucking English as your first language?


Absolument pas!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

When @PineappleGod realizes that there's more than one language:


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> When @PineappleGod realizes that there's more than one language:


Bhenchod saale.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Hé bien, il ne reste que toi et moi qui parlent français ici.
> 
> Maintenant je souhaite que Cyan vienne à la rescousse, hahaha


El thread ya tiene bastante tiempo así. No creo que Cyan venga a banearlo así como así.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> El thread ya tiene bastante tiempo así. No creo que Cyan venga a banearlo así como así.


Nan je voulais dire en tant que français, il pourrait se joindre à nous


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2020)

Sign language ._.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Nan je voulais dire en tant que français, il pourrait se joindre à nous


Aaaah... perdón jaja!
Bueno... siendo un Moderador... creo que se unirá brevemente y después nos baneara a todos.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 12, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Do none of you speak fucking English as your first language?


Not everyone in this forum was born in an English speaking country.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Chan eil dad a dh ’fhios agam dè a tha duine ag ràdh ach co-dhiù gheibh mi Gàidhlig a bhruidhinn


Is Scottish Gaelic honestly the first language you knew how to speak?


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

Quand j'y pense, la Belgique a techniquement deux 1ère langues donc dans ce cas-là on peux choisir du coup?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Hey... post memes in your own language.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Quand j'y pense, la Belgique a techniquement deux 1ère langues donc dans ce cas-là on peux choisir du coup?


On peut dire la même chose du Canada.
J'ai choisi le français car c'est bel et bien ma langue maternelle.


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

De toute façon l'autre langue, le néerlandais, est atroce.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bibouboul said:


> De toute façon l'autre langue, le néerlandais, est atroce.


Désolé s'il y a des néerlandais ici.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Is Scottish Gaelic honestly the first language you knew how to speak?


Yes I am originally from the Outer Hebrides where Gaelic is still predominantly the spoken language unlike the main land who sold out a long time ago and use English lol


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes I am originally from the Outer Hebrides where Gaelic is still predominantly the spoken language unlike the main land who sold out a long time ago and use English lol


Wow.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2020)

@VinsCool Je n'ai jamais su tu parlais français


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Hey... post memes in your own language.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

CPG said:


> @VinsCool Je n'ai jamais su tu parlais français


Surprise! Lol


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 12, 2020)

_ORE WA OCHINCHIN GA DAISUKI NANDAYO_


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

@PineappleGod quando ele descobre que os Estados Unidos da América não é o unico país do mundo e que inglês não é a unica língua no mundo:


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> @PineappleGod quando ele descobre que os Estados Unidos da América não é o unico país do mundo e que inglês não é a unica língua no mundo:


ME
NO
HABLO
ESPANOL


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> ME
> NO
> HABLO
> ESPANOL


He neither.
He's typing in Portuguese LOL.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> _ORE WA OCHINCHIN GA DAISUKI NANDAYO_


fake


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2020)

@PineappleGod en essayant de survivre dans ce forum est à la fois hilarant et triste. :/


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

CPG said:


> @PineappleGod en essayant de survivre dans ce forum est à la fois hilarant et triste. :/


C'est pas sa faute, avoir un ananas à la place de la tête diminue les facultés intellectuelles au niveau du langage.


----------



## SG854 (May 12, 2020)

Hi everybody


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> C'est pas sa faute, avoir un ananas à la place de la tête diminue les facultés intellectuelles au niveau du langage.


Ouch, là tu l'a totalement cassé, qu'il repose en paix.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Ouch, là tu l'a totalement cassé, qu'il repose en paix.


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 208752


Oh punaise c'est Brice!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Ouch, là tu l'a totalement cassé, qu'il repose en paix.


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> ME
> NO
> HABLO
> ESPANOL


NÃO É ESPANHOL IDIOTA É PORTUGUÊS


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> NÃO É ESPANHOL IDIOTA É PORTUGUÊS


To be fair both languages are very similar.


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> To be fair both languages are very similar.


OBJECÃO! As duas línguas são *um pouco* similares, dá pra entender um pouquinho da outra língua se sabe uma, a problema é: Só um pouco. As duas línguas são distintas.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> To be fair both languages are very similar.


eh bien, ils sont comme similare comme serbe et croation

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bibouboul said:


> Oh punaise c'est Brice!


*ç'est


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

CPG said:


> eh bien, ils sont comme similare comme serbe et croation
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Tu veux dire Serbe et Croate et puis "ç'est" ça se dit pas vraiment.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

CPG said:


> *ç'est


Wow, alors ça c'est trop fort.
C'est est bel et bien correct, c'est du niveau première année du primaire, lol


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Tu veux dire Serbe et Croate et puis "ç'est" ça se dit pas vraiment.





VinsCool said:


> Wow, alors ça c'est trop fort.
> C'est est bel et bien correct, c'est du niveau première année du primaire, lol


désolé je suis une grammaire nazi en anglais et français


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

CPG said:


> désolé je suis une grammaire nazi en anglais et français


Mais pour être grammar nazi, encore faut-il être capable d'épeler correctement LOL


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Mais pour être grammar nazi, encore faut-il être capable d'épeler correctement LOL


En plus "grammar nazi" se dit pas vraiment en français, on dira plus que t'es une triple buse en grammaire.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ça commence à ressemblé a un cours de français ce thread.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

Ja,ja wenn es um das Thema "Nazi" geht seid ihr alle hellwach.....
Habt Ihr sonst nix zu tun ?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Ah si?
Pues, Archirrequeterrecontrarrico!
Parangaricutirimicuaro!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2020)

on a déjà disparu ça loin, pourquoi ne pas s'arrêter ici?


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ja,ja wenn es um das Thema "Nazi" geht seid ihr alle hellwach.....
> Habt Ihr sonst nix zu tun ?


Ce n'est pas ce que tu crois!
C'est just une façon de parler de ceux qui passent leur temps à corriger les fautes d'orthographes


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

Ist schon klar.
Ist ja auch nicht ernst gemeint.Klar,im EoF Forum,ernst gemeint....
Hahaha.......
Das sollte mittlerweile ja jeder gecheckt haben,das hier nix ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

Tha mi cho leamh agus chan eil beachd agam dè a tha duine ag ràdh agus mar sin suidhidh mi an seo agus òl bhodka


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> En plus "grammar nazi" se dit pas vraiment en français, on dira plus que t'es une triple buse en grammaire.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ça commence à ressemblé a un cours de français ce thread.


Je viens de me rendre compte que je me suis totalement trompé, on dit bel et bien "grammar nazi" juste avec un accent FR.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha mi cho leamh agus chan eil beachd agam dè a tha duine ag ràdh agus mar sin suidhidh mi an seo agus òl bhodka



Hab ja schon gewartet das unser kleine Vodka Lady auch hier auftaucht.
Wenns ums saufen geht,Amanda ist zur Stelle.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> OBJECÃO! As duas línguas são *um pouco* similares, dá pra entender um pouquinho da outra língua se sabe uma, a problema é: Só um pouco. As duas línguas são distintas.


Portuges: Batatas fritas
Espanol: Patatas fritas

Right?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Portuges: Batatas fritas
> Espanol: Patatas fritas
> 
> Right?


Nah... Español Mexicano: Papas.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

Das ist aber nicht so nett.Mexico ist ein schönes Land...denk ich mal.


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Portuges: Batatas fritas
> Espanol: Patatas fritas
> 
> Right?


...
Você não leu a parte que falava "*um pouco similares*" certo? Porquê é o que parece.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> ...
> Você não leu a parte que falava "*um pouco similares*" certo? Porquê é o que parece.


I have always seen Portugese as the dirty language and Spanish as the nice one. Not gonna lie.

I also don't like Brazil.


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I have always seen Portugese as the dirty language and Spanish as the nice one. Not gonna lie.
> 
> I also don't like Brazil.


Meu país é uma merda em muitas coisas e ótimo em varías coisas. E chamando Português uma "dirty leanguage"? O que tu quer dizer?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

Bidh mo nàbaidh gòrach an ath dhoras a ’cumail a’ cluich an aon òran Taylor Swift a-rithist agus a-rithist aig làn mheud. Ma chluinneas mi an t-òran sin aon uair eile feumaidh mo nàbaidh a chrathadh dheth nuair a bhreabas mi e anns na cnothan lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Bidh mo nàbaidh gòrach an ath dhoras a ’cumail a’ cluich an aon òran Taylor Swift a-rithist agus a-rithist aig làn mheud. Ma chluinneas mi an t-òran sin aon uair eile feumaidh mo nàbaidh a chrathadh dheth nuair a bhreabas mi e anns na cnothan lol


I second that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Bidh mo nàbaidh gòrach an ath dhoras a ’cumail a’ cluich an aon òran Taylor Swift a-rithist agus a-rithist aig làn mheud. Ma chluinneas mi an t-òran sin aon uair eile feumaidh mo nàbaidh a chrathadh dheth nuair a bhreabas mi e anns na cnothan lol



Taylor Swift....bää.....dem würd ich nicht nur die Nüsse perforieren....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Have you ever been to ANY country in Latin America?


Probablemente Guyana Francesa o uno de esos países raros de Sudamerica.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Have you ever been to ANY country in Latin America?


Have YOU?

To defend Brazil so much you must have been born and raised in the USA or something.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

Can we not... turn this nice thread into a worldwide hate each others thread?
Thank you.

I don't wanna have to delete posts and lock the thread


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Can we not... turn this nice thread into a worldwide hate each others thread?
> Thank you.
> 
> I don't wanna have to delete posts and lock the thread


ok


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Can we not... turn this nice thread into a worldwide hate each others thread?
> Thank you.
> 
> I don't wanna have to delete posts and lock the thread


Es ist immer dasselbe....schade,das solche Threads dann immer ausarten müssen...sehr schade....


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> ok


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Have YOU?
> 
> To defend Brazil so much you must have been born and raised in the USA or something.


Yeah. I have. And no. I was born a Brazilian and i am a Brazilian. My country isn't perfect. Far from it, but calling it "one of the worst in Latin America" is a big fucking stretch. I haven't actually been to anywhere out of South America (except israel once), but we ain't the worst here for sure. We sure ain't the best either. And if you continue to trash my country because "why not" while never being to it, i'm continue to defend it.


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Merci beaucoup


Une question dit, il y a une différence entre le français de France/Belgique et le Français Canadien?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Can we not... turn this nice thread into a worldwide hate each others thread?
> Thank you.
> 
> I don't wanna have to delete posts and lock the thread


Tha, leigidh sin crìoch air na nòsan sin tha a raointean math is dona aig gach dùthaich. Uill ach a-mhàin Alba oir tha e uile iongantach


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha, leigidh sin crìoch air na nòsan sin tha a raointean math is dona aig gach dùthaich. Uill ach a-mhàin Alba oir tha e uile iongantach


Have u seen Nessie


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

No he dormido en 18 horas y todo esto me parece divertido.
Posiblemente estaré arrepentido cuando despierte mañana.

Oh bueno ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> No he dormido en 18 horas y todo esto me parece divertido.
> Posiblemente estaré arrepentido cuando despierte mañana.
> 
> Oh bueno ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Buena Vista TV?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Have u seen Nessie


You do know that is a scam to screw American tourists out of money lol


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> No.
> And "stop kiling our Amazon"
> lmfao i live literally in the OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTRY YOU IDIOT


The French Canadian lady said to stop being difficult.


----------



## Stealphie (May 12, 2020)

Done.
No more arguing.
And if you continue, prepare to be ignored.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Une question dit, il y a une différence entre le français de France/Belgique et le Français Canadien?


Ouais, c'est comparable à l'anglais du royaume-uni et les états-unis, ou bien le portugais du portugal et du brésil.

L'accent, les expressions, plusieurs mots différents, quelque différente façons d'épeler des mots, etc.

On se comprend pareil entre francophones, malgré qu'il y aura toujours un peu de confusion.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Buena Vista TV?


Acaso es Semen lo que está dentro de tu hamburguesa?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> You do know that is a scam to screw American tourists out of money lol


U could have been more creative with your reply u know


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Done.
> No more arguing.
> And if you continue, prepare to be ignored.


Calm down stealphie, this is the EOF.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> You do know that is a scam to screw American tourists out of money lol


Na geh,ich wollte doch auch mal dahin und Nessie besuchen....


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Na geh,ich wollte doch auch mal dahin und Nessie besuchen....


Moi aussi! Je vais prendre des photos et devenir célèbre


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Que pasó?
Me van a dejar loco y alborotado?

No se vale.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Que pasó?
> Me van a dejar loco y alborotado?
> 
> No se vale.


Toi aussi, tu as vu le Nessie?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Toi aussi, tu as vu le Nessie?


No. Devería de verlo?


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> No. Devería de verlo?


Oui! Absolument!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Oui! Absolument!


De qué se trata?


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Oui! Absolument!


Euh, on parle bien du monstre du loch-ness là?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

I've seen Nestlé


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Moi aussi! Je vais prendre des photos et devenir célèbre


Hey,@AmandaRose ,aufwachen,alte Schnapsdrossel.
Besorg uns mal ein paar Eintrittskarten bitte.

Und anschliessend würden wir gerne anständig Essen gehen,wenn das in Schottland möglich ist.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Euh, on parle bien du monstre du loch-ness là?


Je l'espère bien, sinon Google Traduction a foiré solide o.o


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Alguien recuerda los Vipers?
Bip bip!
Bip bip!
Bip bip!


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hey,@AmandaRose ,aufwachen,alte Schnapsdrossel.
> Besorg uns mal ein paar Eintrittskarten bitte.
> 
> Und anschliessend würden wir gerne anständig Essen gehen,wenn das in Schottland möglich ist.


N'oublies pas a vodka!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Recuerdan cuando el Alí G salió en un video de Madonna?
O cuando Garbage sacó su sencillo Androgyny?


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Je l'espère bien, sinon Google Traduction a foiré solide o.o


C'est parce que aux dernières nouvelles, le monstre du Loch-ness c'est une légende donc je vois pas comment on peut le voir ou alors tout le context c'est perdu dans la traduction


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> N'oublies pas a vodka!


Na toll.Das kann ja heiter werden,zwei Rauschkugeln.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Vodka?
Mejor Corona!


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> C'est parce que aux dernières nouvelles, le monstre du Loch-ness c'est une légende donc je vois pas comment on peut le voir ou alors tout le context c'est perdu dans la traduction


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Vodka?
> Mejor Corona!


ça me rappelle le jour où un magasin a fait une promo "1 bière corona acheté, 1 mort subite offerte"


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Vodka?
> Mejor Corona!


*slurpslurpslurp*
Delicious.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Cuando era niño pensaba que Alanis Morissette era hija de Steven Tyler.
Ambos están bien bocones!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

salut comment ca va


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Alguien me explica por qué razón no han cerrado éste Thread, siendo que va en contra de las reglas?
Porfi.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> ça me rappelle le jour où un magasin a fait une promo "1 bière corona acheté, 1 mort subite offerte"


HAHAHA Trop fort


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Recuerdan los 2000?


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> HAHAHA Trop fort


Bon après ils ont beaucoup de problèmes parce que ça été très mal vu


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Bon après ils ont beaucoup de problèmes parce que ça été très mal vu


Au contraire moi je trouve que c'est une excellente idée.
Il faut croire que l'humour noir se perds de nos jours.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

So so so so so nido la changa presentaaaaaa....
Recuerdos del 2000

Desde Iztapalapa, para le mundo!


----------



## bibouboul (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Au contraire moi je trouve que c'est une excellente idée.
> Il faut croire que l'humour noir se perds de nos jours.


Bon ils avaient aussi pas assez de Mort subite pour tous le monde durant la promo donc...


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

bibouboul said:


> Bon ils avaient aussi pas assez de Mort subite pour tous le monde durant la promo donc...


Ahhh ben voilà la raison! Ils avaient besoin d'une excuse.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hey,@AmandaRose ,aufwachen,alte Schnapsdrossel.
> Besorg uns mal ein paar Eintrittskarten bitte.
> 
> Und anschliessend würden wir gerne anständig Essen gehen,wenn das in Schottland möglich ist.


When I google translated that i got

Hey, @ AmandaRose, wake up old schnapps throttle: P.
Please get us some tickets.

And afterwards we would like to have a decent meal if that is possible in Scotland.

What the heck does old schnapps throttle mean?? Lol. 

Anyhoo you cheeky mother fucker Alba tha cuid de na taighean-bìdh as fheàrr san t-saoghal a ’toirt taing mhòr dhut


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> When I google translated that i got
> 
> Hey, @ AmandaRose, wake up old schnapps throttle: P.
> Please get us some tickets.
> ...




Schnapsdrossel is a Term for a Woman who drinks very much.....
Drossel like the Bird Song Trush.

Schnaps brauche ich glaub ich nicht übersetzen,liebe Amanda.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Why the fuck would I want to donate money in order to save people's lives?


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Schnapsdrossel is a Term for a Woman who drinks very much.....
> Drossel like the Bird Song Trush.
> 
> Schnaps brauche ich glaub ich nicht übersetzen,liebe Amanda.


I can speak a bit of French
salut comment ca va


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

_*Soooooooy uuun perdedooooooor*
*I'm a loser babyyyy so why don't you kill meeee*_

Ahhhh, los 90's!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> I can speak a bit of French
> salut comment ca va


Das ist nicht wirklich notwendig hier in diesem Beitrag,jeder darf nach seiner Sprache reden und schreiben.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Das ist nicht wirklich notwendig hier in diesem Beitrag,jeder darf nach seiner Sprache reden und schreiben.


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??What do you mean


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??What do you mean


In this Thread you can write in your Mother Language.
So for you it is english I think.
And for me it is german.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> In this Thread you can write in your Mother Language.
> So for you it is english I think.
> And for me it is german.


I am going to cheat by using Google Translator like your phone
私はあなたの電話のようにグーグル翻訳を使ってカンニングするつもりです

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


>



この曲は好きじゃない


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

LOS NOVENTAS!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>



Du hast zu viele schlechte Songs gepostet, die ich scherze


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Cállate! @NintnedoGuyin66
Deja a los 90's en paz!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Cállate! @NintnedoGuyin66
> Deja a los 90's en paz!


Jajaja graciosa


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Siempre quise unos pupilentes negros de ojo completo






Limp Bizkit


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Siempre quise unos pupilentes negros de ojo completo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo cambiarán a zombie y pegadizo


----------



## IC_ (May 12, 2020)

Dzień dobry dzień dobry wszyscy z forum tymczasowego zaawansowanego grającego chłopca!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Dzień dobry dzień dobry wszyscy z forum tymczasowego zaawansowanego grającego chłopca!


Good morning good morning everyone from the temporary advanced playing boy forum!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 12, 2020)

uredu je za mene do govoriti u moj sekunda jezik?


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2020)

CPG said:


> uredu je za mene do govoriti u moj sekunda jezik?


is it ok for me to speak in my second language?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 13, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> is it ok for me to speak in my second language?


hvala na prevođenju, Pretpostavljam


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)

CPG said:


> hvala na prevođenju, Pretpostavljam


thanks for translating, I guess
you're welcome bro : )


----------



## Stealphie (May 13, 2020)

Alguém pode explicar porquê essa thread tem 150 respostas?


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Alguém pode explicar porquê essa thread tem 150 respostas?


Can anyone explain why this thread has 150 responses?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2020)

Guten Morgen,liebe Sorgen,seid ihr auch schon alle da ?
Habt Ihr auch so gut geschlafen,ja dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 13, 2020)

...I don't know any "leanguages", and my only "language" is English, so...

Hello there? I'm currently loving Persona 5 Royal, while reading fanfiction during breaks. In fact, practically all I read when I get bored of playing, or can't play (such as when I was in transit, back in 2019), is fanfiction. Mostly Harry Potter, but definitely quite a bit of Persona 5 and even a few Danny Phantom 'fics. 

Also, I've got a nasty habit of fiddling with things, when I'm not using both hands. Sometimes I fiddle with string or thin rope, such as from pyjama pants, or the cable connecting my headphones to my laptop (when I use headphones; not often, unless it's a university tutorial or there's an obnoxiously loud noise coming from outside my room - vacuum cleaner or gardeners). Sometimes I fiddle with a highlighter. Sometimes, I fiddle with my hair - which is why I've had temporary bald spots over the years, and why haircuts are so important, since this particular fiddling urge only pops up when my hair's particularly long.

Oh, and I'm currently in the process of rewatching chuggaaconroy's Chrono Trigger LP from last year. I've played that game before, years ago, via emulator. From rewatching that LP, I've realised the game has a few subjective flaws that bother me; it takes far too long for both Robo and Frog to permanently join, and shortly after they do, Ayla joins and she's a mandatory party member for another few hours. Ugh. Doesn't help that I cannot stand Ayla as a character; her "caveman" speech style is annoying, and I've already got three perfectly-fine physical attackers - and two of them can also use magic. Also, why is Charm (this game's "Steal" ability) locked to Ayla, forcing the player to use her in boss fights if they don't want to miss Capsules and nice equipment? "Steal" really should have been something Crono got, to alleviate this issue.
Oh, and I don't like Marle either; far too hot-headed and tomboyish. I know she's, well, _a particularly influential person in 1000 AD_, but still. Her personality sucks, in my eyes.

That's the end of my post.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (May 13, 2020)

Huj wam wszystkim w dupę, ten wątek ssie pałe, a największy huj idzie w dupę @Stealphie za stworzenie tego żałosnego wątku.
Nie dziękuję i spierdalajcie!


----------



## MockyLock (May 13, 2020)

Et voici un peu de français de France


----------



## IC_ (May 13, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Huj wam wszystkim w dupę, ten wątek ssie pałe, a największy huj idzie w dupę @Stealphie za stworzenie tego żałosnego wątku.
> Nie dziękuję i spierdalajcie!


Boże święty ja nie mogę z tymi niemiłymi polakami...


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (May 13, 2020)

Grüße gehen raus!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Grüße gehen raus!


..und wurden empfangen.Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 13, 2020)

Je jure devant Dieu, je regardais youtube quan de nuelle part, une pub pour un endroit appelé Biedronka apparu. Je ne parle pas polonais, et je ne vis pas en Pologne, pourtant je reste a obtenu l'annonce. Et maintenant le jingle est coincé dans ma tête.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)

CPG said:


> Je jure devant Dieu, je regardais youtube quan de nuelle part, une pub pour un endroit appelé Biedronka apparu. Je ne parle pas polonais, et je ne vis pas en Pologne, pourtant je reste a obtenu l'annonce. Et maintenant le jingle est coincé dans ma tête.


I swear to God, I watched youtube quan de nuelle part, an ad for a place called Biedronka appeared. I don't speak Polish, and I don't live in Poland, yet I still got the ad. And now the jingle is stuck in my head.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 13, 2020)

*leanguage*​


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2020)

↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑​
Warum habe ich wohl gerade Appetit auf einen Sub ?


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑​
> Warum habe ich wohl gerade Appetit auf einen Sub ?


hahaha lustig efuie5i8iu


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (May 13, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Boże święty ja nie mogę z tymi niemiłymi polakami...



Witaj w internecie.


----------



## IC_ (May 13, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Witaj w internecie.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (May 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> ..und wurden empfangen.Herzlichen Dank.


Ich wusste tatsächlich anfangs nicht, welche Sprache das sein soll 
Nach dem 3. mal lesen habe ich es dann doch gecheckt 
Mal ne frage an sich, du bist ja relativ gut bewandert was die Wii Homebrew Szene angeht, erinnerst du dich zufällig an die Seite Wiihack.tk? War ungefähr bis 2011 eine aktive Community, wäre lustig wenn du damals auch schon drauf warst.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Ich wusste tatsächlich anfangs nicht, welche Sprache das sein soll
> Nach dem 3. mal lesen habe ich es dann doch gecheckt
> Mal ne frage an sich, du bist ja relativ gut bewandert was die Wii Homebrew Szene angeht, erinnerst du dich zufällig an die Seite Wiihack.tk? War ungefähr bis 2011 eine aktive Community, wäre lustig wenn du damals auch schon drauf warst.



I actually did not initially know which language that should be: rofl2: After reading the 3rd time I checked it: grog: Mal ne ask yourself, you are relatively well versed in the Wii homebrew scene, do you happen to remember the site Wiihack.tk? Was an active community around 2011, would be fun if you were already on it back then.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (May 13, 2020)

Eigentlich wusste ich anfangs nicht, welche Sprache das sein sollte: rofl2: Nachdem ich das dritte Mal gelesen hatte, habe ich es überprüft: grog: Mal ne frag dich, du bist relativ gut mit der Wii-Homebrew-Szene vertraut, erinnerst du dich zufällig an die Seite Wiihack? tk? War eine aktive Community um 2011, würde Spaß machen, wenn du schon damals dabei wärst.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Ich wusste tatsächlich anfangs nicht, welche Sprache das sein soll
> Nach dem 3. mal lesen habe ich es dann doch gecheckt
> Mal ne frage an sich, du bist ja relativ gut bewandert was die Wii Homebrew Szene angeht, erinnerst du dich zufällig an die Seite Wiihack.tk? War ungefähr bis 2011 eine aktive Community, wäre lustig wenn du damals auch schon drauf warst.



Danke.

Du wirst es nicht glauben,ich bin nach kurzer Suche sofort auf GBAtemp gelandet...wenn auch relativ spät.Das muss so um 2011 gewesen sein.Ich hab mal meine Lesezeichen durchgeschaut:

forum.wii-homebrew.com
monkeydesk.at
wiidatabase.de (grade neu !)

Das waren die Seiten wo ich angefangen habe.
(Klar,deutsch...).

Durch den USBLoader GX bin ich dann auf GBAtemp gestossen.Ja und da bin dann auch "pickengeblieben" 

Bist du ein Filmfan ? Dein Nickname "schreit" ja förmlich danach.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 14, 2020)

Ya cierren el pico señoritas.
Luego nos olemos perras.


----------



## nxwing (May 14, 2020)

Aba'y puta, anong mga pinagsasasabi niyo? Kahit isa, wala akong maintindihan. Sa tuwing aking binabasa ang mga nakalagay sa thread na ito ay lalong sumasakit ang aking ulo.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (May 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Danke.
> 
> Du wirst es nicht glauben,ich bin nach kurzer Suche sofort auf GBAtemp gelandet...wenn auch relativ spät.Das muss so um 2011 gewesen sein.Ich hab mal meine Lesezeichen durchgeschaut:
> 
> ...


Haha nagut, ich bin etwas später auf GBATemp gestoßen .
Wiidatabase kenne ich auch noch genau wie wii-homebrew.com ^^
Als Filmfan würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen, ich schaue gerne mal Abends vorwiegend Thriller und Horrorfilme (aber auch Dreamworks und Pixar) aber der Name entstand damals als ich mit 15 mir einen Namen ausdenken wollte, der so """"cool"""" wie möglich war 

Bist du etwa ein Filmfan?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)

Hallo.



Der_Blockbuster said:


> Als Filmfan würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen, ich schaue gerne mal Abends vorwiegend Thriller und Horrorfilme (aber auch Dreamworks und Pixar) aber der Name entstand damals als ich mit 15 mir einen Namen ausdenken wollte, der so """"cool"""" wie möglich war
> 
> Bist du etwa ein Filmfan?



Ja,definitv,eher die "alte" Schule.
Von 1940 - 1970 ist meine Lieblingsfilmzeit und bis Mitte der Neunziger meist Action Filme mit Arnie und Co.
Neuere Filme sind für mich ok,bin jetzt aber nicht der grosse Fan vom heutigem Kino....(siehe zum Beispiel das Star Wars Franchise...)

Horrorfilme...da gab es eine Zeit (muss so vor 4,5 Jahren gewesen sein) da hab ich mir auch alles an Horror reingezogen.
Paranormal Activity und alle Ableger,Conjuring,Insidious und sowas halt...
War echt eine schräge Zeit.
Heute schaue ich nur mehr meine alten klassischen Horrorfilme (Kaliber "Dracula" mit Christopher Lee).

Irgendwas Spezielles von dem du Fan oder begeistert bist ? 

Danke.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2020)

amına koyayım fucking thread.

50% turkish 50% english


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (May 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das kann ich gut verstehen 
Es geht ja bei vielen Studios einfach nurnoch um Gewinnmaximierung die Qualität bleibt dann meistens links liegen, beispiel Blumhouse, die pfeffern jedes Jahr neue Horrorfilme raus von 10 stück sind vielleicht mal 2 gute dabei. Naja aber das ist ja ein Thema für sich.
Naja Ich bin großer Nintendo Fan.
Angefangen hat es mit dem Nintendo Gamecube, Mario Kart DD,TLOZ Wind Waker ♥, Smash Melee oder Luigis Mansion, das hat wirklich meine Kindheit geprägt. Danach bekam ich eine Wii zu Weihnachten und dann ging es erst richtig los. Mein Onkel hat mir damals eine 500GB Festplatte geschenkt und ich würde es wirklich als magischen Moment bezeichnen, als ich als 10 Jähriger das erste mal den Homebrew Channel in meinem Systemmenü sehen konnte .
Danke nochmal an die ganzen "Idiotensicheren Wii Hacking tutorials" man man man .
Irgendwann war auch Wiiflow drauf (einer der schönsten Backup loader meiner Meinung nach ) naja damit konnte ich erstmal ein paar Jahre spielen. Ab 2013 ungefähr hat meine Minecraft Phase angefangen und meine Konsolen vielen erstmal wieder in den Hintergrund.

Erst wieder seit 2017 verspüre ich eine art Heimweh in die guten alten Zeiten. Vielleicht ist das normal wenn man Erwachsen wird, ich bin ja mittlerweile auch 20. Dann hat es angefangen, dass ich mehr und mehr Nintendo Konsolen sammelte. Es fing erst damit an, dass ich meine alten Nintendo Gamecube spiele wieder kaufte, wie auch Gamecube Konsolen und Controller. Mein großer Liebling ist aber immernoch die Wii U. Sie vereint einfach meine liebsten Konsolen miteinander. Somit habe ich auch angefangen neue Originalverpackte Konsolen zu sammeln, soweit es geht, einfach damit eines Tages mal meine Kinder das gleiche miterleben können wie ich es damals tat. Vielleicht möchte ich auch einfach wenn ich irgendwann mal 30 bin, dass Gefühl haben, nochmal 15 zu sein .
Ganz vergessen hatte ich auch zwischendurch den drang mal wieder PS2 und PS1 zu spielen. 
Alles in allem kann man mich für folgendes begeistern:
The Legend of Zelda (ohne NES,SNES,GBA,DS)
jegliches Mario Kart wobei Double Dash mein lieblingsteil ist.
Naja kannst dir mein Zimmer so vorstellen, ein Schrank bis oben gefüllt mit 3 Wii U's, 2 Wii's 3xGC 10x GC Controller, Amiibos PS2, 2xNew 3ds XL und schlag mich tot.

Ansonsten sind meine Hobbys noch Fotografie und Film.
Für Fotos benutze ich eine Alpha 58 mit Kitobjektiv und für Film eine Blackmagic CC4K mit einem Sigma 18-35 ART.
Sonst bin ich noch jahrelanger League of Legends spieler und schaue mir gerne 64K Demos an.
Das wurde jetzt ein bisschen lang, aber ich könnte das Stundenlang ausführen.
Wie sieht es bei dir aus


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)

Ganz schön beeindruckend Deine "Geschichte" und Sammlung(en).

Ich finde es sehr schön,wenn Du mit 20 davon erzählt,wie es sein wird eimal mit Deinen Kindern.Wirklich sehr schön.
Du wirkst sehr reif und erwachsen,auch Dein Schreibstil gefällt mir.(Ohne diesen ganzen TLTR Schwachsinn....ich kann es schon nicht mehr sehen).

Fotografieren....*schwärm* wie schön wenn jemand so ein tolles Hobby hat und auch auslebt mit einer Kamera.
(Handy/Smartphone ist keine Kamera und hat nichts mit Fotografieren zu tun....).

Zum Fotografieren verwende ich uralte Panasonic Kameras.Mehr ist leider finanziell nicht drin.

Und dann noch Video/Filmen auch....
Was will man(n) mehr.
Da bin ich noch "altmodisch".Mein Equipment besteht aus Pinnacle Studio/Analog Videoschnitt Karte,VHS Rekorder und Hi8 Sony Kamera.
Leider ist es dann bald vorbei,Windows 7 ist das letzte System dass meine Videokarte noch unterstützt....

Es liegt zwar eine Sony/Full HD Kamera mit HDD bereit aber die ist sooo klein.....da tu ich mir schwer beim Filmen.

Sammeln tu ich nicht mehr,das hat mehrere Gründe.
Hauptsächlich Geld.
Und das Alter der Konsolen.
Ich beschäftige mich mit Instandsetzung und Reparatur,sofern möglich,der alten Konsolen XBox,PlayStation 1+2,gelegentlich GameCube und Wii.
Mit Handhelds tu ich mir ein bisschen schwer - die Hände und die Augen,das Alter kommt dann doch irgendwo.
GameBoy geht grade noch.


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2020)

Fogalmam sincs, mi történik itt és lusta vagyok 9 oldalt végigvinni Google Fordítón, úgyhogy tessék itt egy válasz és pápá.


----------



## Tarmfot (May 14, 2020)

Us enteneu entre vosaltres? Té mèrit.
Sóc massa mandrós per fer servir el google translator.


----------



## DinohScene (May 15, 2020)

Valar morghulis.


----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)

10 páginas? COMO?????


----------



## 2Hack (May 15, 2020)

Wallah malee khoolog ajeeb el keyboard arabiya fa rah aktib bil ingilisie. ma aftehemit ay wahid bil thread ou hooma marah yiftehmooni. yel3ankoom koolkum


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2020)

Hi I only know English.


...*cries in inferior*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Hi I only know English.
> 
> 
> ...*cries in inferior*


Du sprichts die Sprache der Katzen,mein Freund.


----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Hi I only know English.
> 
> 
> ...*cries in inferior*


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Hi I only know English.
> 
> 
> ...*cries in inferior*


or use Google Translate to cheat for fun


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 15, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Hi I only know English.
> 
> 
> ...*cries in inferior*


Ce sont tristes fois


----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> or use Google Translate to cheat for fun


OBJECÃO! Essa thread é para falar em sua primeira língua, não usar o Google Tradutor para escrever em outras línguas!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> OBJECÃO! Essa thread é para falar em sua primeira língua, não usar o Google Tradutor para escrever em outras línguas!


Je pense @NintnedoGuyin66 est frissonnant en ce moment


----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)

CPG said:


> Je pense @NintnedoGuyin66 est frissonnant en ce moment


mesmo


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

CPG said:


> Je pense @NintnedoGuyin66 est frissonnant en ce moment





Stealphie said:


> mesmo


eu estou bem


----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> eu estou bem


Não.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Não.


ਕਿਉਂ ਮੈਂ ਇਕ ਵਧੀਆ ਸਮਾਂ ਬਿਤਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ


----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> ਕਿਉਂ ਮੈਂ ਇਕ ਵਧੀਆ ਸਮਾਂ ਬਿਤਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ


Sorry, i don't speak noodles


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Sorry, i don't speak noodles


Pourquoi je passe un bon moment?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> ਕਿਉਂ ਮੈਂ ਇਕ ਵਧੀਆ ਸਮਾਂ ਬਿਤਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ



He,he,he...sieht aus wie der Zaun vom Nachbarn.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> He,he,he...sieht aus wie der Zaun vom Nachbarn.


Es hat so viel Spaß gemacht, Bruder, ich spreche jetzt auf Deutsch


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (May 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ganz schön beeindruckend Deine "Geschichte" und Sammlung(en).
> 
> Ich finde es sehr schön,wenn Du mit 20 davon erzählt,wie es sein wird eimal mit Deinen Kindern.Wirklich sehr schön.
> Du wirkst sehr reif und erwachsen,auch Dein Schreibstil gefällt mir.(Ohne diesen ganzen TLTR Schwachsinn....ich kann es schon nicht mehr sehen).
> ...


Vielen Dank 
Hier muss ich auch mal ein lob ausprechen, nähmlich wie geduldig und zuvorkommend du antwortest.
Viele sind direkt genervt wenn sie 100x die gleichen Fragen stellen anstatt zu googlen oder ähnliches.
Aber ich denke immer wieder an die Zeit zurück als ich kleiner war und das ganze wirklich für mich fremd und auch unverständlich war (also z.B. Softmodden).
Bei jeder Modifikation habe ich nochmal die Threads zugespammt ob ich auch alles richtig mache.
Finde ich gut 
Instandsetzung von Konsolen macht mir auch unheimlich viel spaß.
Es ist fast so als schenke ich dem Gerät ein neues leben. Komplett auseinander bauen, Plastikteile in die Wanne und dann mit einer Zahnbürste abschrubben. 
Ja verständlich, naja neben meinem Studium habe ich noch einen kleinen Nebenjob, dafür geht das Geld dann drauf 
Du hast ja so recht was Smartphone Fotografie angeht...
Alte technik ist dann aber doch irgendwo faszinierend, ich habe auch letztens bei meinem Nebenjob ein alten Sony Digital Rekorder mit Mikrofon geschenkt bekommen. Ich hab nichts verstanden...naja etwas aufnehmen konnte ich dann doch, aber ganz schlau wurde ich am ende trotzdem nicht draus


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Vielen Dank
> Hier muss ich auch mal ein lob ausprechen, nähmlich wie geduldig und zuvorkommend du antwortest.
> Viele sind direkt genervt wenn sie 100x die gleichen Fragen stellen anstatt zu googlen oder ähnliches.
> Aber ich denke immer wieder an die Zeit zurück als ich kleiner war und das ganze wirklich für mich fremd und auch unverständlich war (also z.B. Softmodden).
> ...



Hallo,mein Freund.

Das klingt echt toll,wenn sich jemand mit alter Technik befasst und diese auch versucht wieder in Gang zu bekommen.
Es wird viel zuviel weggeschmissen,das mit einfachen Mitteln repariert werden könnte.

Zeit,ein bisschen Geduld und Interesse.Das sind meiner Meinung die wichtigsten Dinge an diesem Hobby.
Ich freue mich immer wieder,wenn ich Menschen treffe,die das zu schätzen wissen.

Ich kann das Sony Gerät nicht ganz genau erkennen,es dürfte sich entweder um ein Diktiergerät handeln (Mini Kassetten) oder um eben einen normalen Kassettenspieler handeln.Hast du vielleicht die Bezeichnung bei der Hand ? 

Kassetten,ja das war noch lustig,überhaupt im Auto,Bandsalat war da oft an der Tagesordnung.


Ein bleibendes Erlebnis war eine Sega Dreamcast (das Gehäuse wieder weiss zu machen/bleichen).
Ging sehr gut nur habe ich das restliche Peroxid dann einige Tage unbeaufsichtigt in der Werkzeugkiste gelassen und irgendwie ging der Plastikverschluss dabei flöten....gottseidank habe ich das rechtzeitig bemerkt,die Sachen in der Kiste waren teilweise danach etwas "angenagt" als unbrauchbar.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2020)

Tha sinn an dòchas nach co-dhùin xX_darknesss_Xx gun a thighinn air ais chun làraich às deidh na saor-làithean beaga aca


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha sinn an dòchas nach co-dhùin xX_darknesss_Xx gun a thighinn air ais chun làraich às deidh na saor-làithean beaga aca


Ich befürchte,er wird es defnintiv "herausfordern" und wird sich dann wohl für immer verabschieden...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2020)

Chan urrainn dhomh feitheamh airson an latha a dh ’fhalbh am fucker beag lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Chan urrainn dhomh feitheamh airson an latha a dh ’fhalbh am fucker beag lol


Naja,er hat sich ja selbst als Idiot tituliert auf seinem Profil.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Vielen Dank
> Hier muss ich auch mal ein lob ausprechen, nähmlich wie geduldig und zuvorkommend du antwortest.
> Viele sind direkt genervt wenn sie 100x die gleichen Fragen stellen anstatt zu googlen oder ähnliches.
> Aber ich denke immer wieder an die Zeit zurück als ich kleiner war und das ganze wirklich für mich fremd und auch unverständlich war (also z.B. Softmodden).
> ...


Sie sind so gut darin, Dinge zu reparieren : )


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> Sie sind so gut darin, Dinge zu reparieren : )


Ach nööö....da gibt es viel Bessere.
Wie Du zum Beispiel.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha sinn an dòchas nach co-dhùin xX_darknesss_Xx gun a thighinn air ais chun làraich às deidh na saor-làithean beaga aca


to be honest xX_darknesss_Xx is funny


alexander1970 said:


> Naja,er hat sich ja selbst als Idiot tituliert auf seinem Profil.


um ehrlich zu sein xX_darknesss_Xx ist lustig

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> Ach nööö....da gibt es viel Bessere.
> Wie Du zum Beispiel.


Dank bro : )


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2020)

Oidhche Haoine a th ’ann agus tha mi ag òl cofaidh na thachair dhomh. Tha mi a ’smaoineachadh gu bheil mi a’ fàs seann lol.




NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> to be honest xX_darknesss_Xx is funny



He is about as funny as a punch to the tit. I have yet to see one post he has made that has any kind of humour in it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Oidhche Haoine a th ’ann agus tha mi ag òl cofaidh na thachair dhomh. Tha mi a ’smaoineachadh gu bheil mi a’ fàs seann lol.


chan eil e gu diofar a bheil thu sean faodaidh tu stuth a dhèanamh fhathast
it doesn't matter if you're old you can still do stuff


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Oidhche Haoine a th ’ann agus tha mi ag òl cofaidh na thachair dhomh. Tha mi a ’smaoineachadh gu bheil mi a’ fàs seann lol.




Eine Tasse Kaffee und ein altes,hartes Kipferl...ja,dann bist du wirklich alt.

(Ich hoffe Kipferl wird ordentlich übersetzt,könnte sonst zu Missverständnissen führen...)


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Eine Tasse Kaffee und ein altes,hartes Kipferl...ja,dann bist du wirklich alt.
> 
> (Ich hoffe Kipferl wird ordentlich übersetzt,könnte sonst zu Missverständnissen führen...)


Judge for yourself lol

A cup of coffee and an old, hard kipferl ... yes, then you are really old.

(I hope Kipferl is translated properly, otherwise it could lead to misunderstandings ..: lol :.)

I have no idea what a old hard kipferl is lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Judge for yourself lol
> 
> A cup of coffee and an old, hard kipferl ... yes, then you are really old.
> 
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kifli

Unglaublich das ihr nicht mal ein Kipferl kennts.
Flachländler...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2020)

Faisg air gu leòr tha mi ag ithe waffles le mo chofaidh


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Faisg air gu leòr tha mi ag ithe waffles le mo chofaidh


Oh Gott,das macht dich ja noch älter...
Da fehlt nicht mehr viel zur alten,grantigen Teetante.
Obwohl,ich denke dein Tee ist wohl eher heisser Wodka und da hängst dann einfach einen Teebeutel rein....


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2020)

Tha faireachdainn èibhinn agam gu bheil thu nas sine tham me grandpa alexander


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha faireachdainn èibhinn agam gu bheil thu nas sine tham me grandpa alexander



Na dann viel Spass beim Raten,vielleicht hilft ja eine Tasse Kamillentee,Omama Rose.
Aber nicht zuviel sonst pennst du noch ein beim "Waffelnnuckeln".


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Na dann viel Spass beim Raten,vielleicht hilft ja eine Tasse Kamillentee,Omama Rose.
> Aber nicht zuviel sonst pennst du noch ein beim "Waffelnnuckeln".


The end of that translates hilariously into English lol

you will fall asleep while "waffle sucking"

Is urrainn dhomh a ràdh gu sàbhailte nach tarraing mi dad


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The end of that translates hilariously into English lol
> 
> you will fall asleep while "waffle sucking"
> 
> Is urrainn dhomh a ràdh gu sàbhailte nach tarraing mi dad



Ich liebe es,wenn der Google Übersetzer jämmerlich versagt.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2020)

Tha, tha e an-còmhnaidh èibhinn nuair a tha Google a ’fucks eadar-theangachadh


----------



## UltraSUPRA (May 18, 2020)

It helps when English _is_ your first language.


----------



## grey72 (May 18, 2020)

penguin penguin, penguin penguin?


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2020)

Nyeta anong wika tong nasa ibabaw ko


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)

Guten Morgen,liebes Forum.

Das Leben geht weiter und das ist gut so.
Ich wünsche euch eien wunderschönen Tag.
Geniesst Ihn und hab Spass am Leben.

Alles Liebe.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 19, 2020)

Luister, ik begrijp hier geen ene flikker van. Kan iemand hier Nederlands spreken?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)

Schön sprechen,der Herr.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2020)

interessante... un thread dove nessuno capisce una beata mazza.





bud spencer approva


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)

Buddy,unser Held aus den 70ern und 80ern.


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2020)

Parang awa niyo na, sana'y magsalita kayo sa wikang aking naiintindihan


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2020)

c'è qualche italiano in chat?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 19, 2020)

Bonjour toutes les personnes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> I am going to cheat by using Google Translator like your phone
> 私はあなたの電話のようにグーグル翻訳を使ってカンニングするつもりです
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



c'est le kanji traduit le plus horrible que j'aie jamais vu.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2020)

CPG said:


> Bonjour toutes les personnes
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


hahaha tu es si drôle OMG


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 19, 2020)

NintnedoGuyin66 said:


> hahaha tu es si drôle OMG


au moins je peux parler une autre langue sans utiliser google translate


----------



## AmandaRose (May 19, 2020)

Tha mi cho sgìth an-diugh chan urrainn dhomh feitheamh gus faighinn air ais a dh'obair.


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha mi cho sgìth an-diugh chan urrainn dhomh feitheamh gus faighinn air ais a dh'obair.


Mon cycle du sommeil est totalement foutu.
Le vie est belle


----------



## AmandaRose (May 19, 2020)

Cadal dè an rud neònach a tha sin? Lol


----------



## SG854 (May 19, 2020)

Momma, Dadda, Goo Goo Ga Ga


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Cadal dè an rud neònach a tha sin? Lol


Chary ? Bist du das ?


----------



## SG854 (May 19, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Yeah. I have. And no. I was born a Brazilian and i am a Brazilian. My country isn't perfect. Far from it, but calling it "one of the worst in Latin America" is a big fucking stretch. I haven't actually been to anywhere out of South America (except israel once), but we ain't the worst here for sure. We sure ain't the best either. And if you continue to trash my country because "why not" while never being to it, i'm continue to defend it.


Come to America the best country in the world


----------



## AmandaRose (May 19, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Come to America the best country in the world


I think you mixed up the word America with Scotland 




alexander1970 said:


> Chary ? Bist du das ?


Bidh mi a ’cadal timcheall air 2 uair a thìde gach oidhche ma tha mi fortanach


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)

[QUOTE="AmandaRose, post: 9061866, member: 370374"
Bidh mi a ’cadal timcheall air 2 uair a thìde gach oidhche ma tha mi fortanach[/QUOTE]

Ohne Vodka ?


----------



## SG854 (May 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I think you mixed up the word America with Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> Bidh mi a ’cadal timcheall air 2 uair a thìde gach oidhche ma tha mi fortanach


O say can you see, by the dawn’s early light,
What so proudly we hail’d at the twilight’s last gleaming,

Whose broad stripes and bright stars through the perilous fight

O’er the ramparts we watch’d were so gallantly streaming?

And the rocket’s red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there,

O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O’er the land of the free and the home of the brave?

On the shore dimly seen through the mists of the deep

Where the foe’s haughty host in dread silence reposes,

What is that which the breeze, o’er the towering steep,

As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning’s first beam,

In full glory reflected now shines in the stream,
’Tis the star-spangled banner - O long may it wave
O’er the land of the free and the home of the brave!

And where is that band who so vauntingly swore,
That the havoc of war and the battle’s confusion
A home and a Country should leave us no more?
Their blood has wash’d out their foul footstep’s pollution.

No refuge could save the hireling and slave
From the terror of flight or the gloom of the grave,
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave
O’er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

O thus be it ever when freemen shall stand
Between their lov’d home and the war’s desolation!
Blest with vict’ry and peace may the heav’n rescued land

Praise the power that hath made and preserv’d us a nation!

Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto - “In God is our trust,”
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O’er the land of the free and the home of the brave.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 19, 2020)

Even our national anthem is the best in the world. Whats better than an song about killing the English lol. 

O Flower of Scotland,
When will we see
Your like again,
That fought and died for,
Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
And stood against him,
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward,
To think again.
The Hills are bare now,
And Autumn leaves
Lie thick and still,
O'er land that is lost now,
Which those so dearly held,
That stood against him,
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward,
To think again.
Those days are past now,
And in the past
They must remain,
But we can still rise now,
And be the nation again,
That stood against him,
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward,
To think again.
The Hills is bare nou,
An Autumn leafs,
Lies thick an still,
Ower land that is tint nou,
That thae sae darlie held,
That stuid agin him,
Prood Edward's Airmie,
An sent him hamewart,
Tae think again.
O Flower of Scotland,
When will we see
Your like again,
That fought and died for,
Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
And stood against him,
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward,
To think again.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 20, 2020)

Goo goo ga ga


----------



## bibouboul (May 20, 2020)

On parle des hymnes nationaux maintenant? Honnêtement je ne me souvent plus du tout du mien mais bon, c'est pas si important que ça.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 20, 2020)

El unico idioma real es espanol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Goo goo ga ga


Das ist mal eine coole Sprache.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 21, 2020)

No y no y no y no. Que no saben que aqui solo se habla ingles?


----------



## nxwing (May 21, 2020)

T****NA MO, JHEPOY DIZON! ANG PANGIT NG PAGMUMUKHA MO, KITA MO NA BANG MUKHA MO SA SALAMIN? T****NA MO! ANG PANGIT MO, HA? T****na mo! At anong ang sinasabi mong pulubi at taga-hugas ako ng pinggan ha? T****NA MO! Tignan mo nga bahay ko, BILLAGE YAN, eh-a-at ikaw naman, ano ha? T****na mo skwater? HA? Nagyayabang ka pang may laptop at kita mo to hampas ko to sa pagmumukha mo eh no? T****na mo, ha, ha? Ano, ha? Lalaban pa ka ha? T****na mo mag-extend ka na dyan, time ka na eh.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 23, 2020)

Traveling in a fried-out Kombi
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said
Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover
Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six-foot-four and full of muscle
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said
I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover, yeah
Lyin' in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said, oh
Do you come from a land down under? (Ooh yeah yeah)
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover ('cause we are)
Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover
Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder? (Ooh yeah)
You better run, you better take cover (we are)
Living in a land down under (ooh yeah)
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover
Living in a land down under (living in a land down under)
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2020)

AsWeGoAlong14 said:


> Traveling in a fried-out Kombi
> On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
> I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
> She took me in and gave me breakfast
> ...



Ich liebe dieses Lied.
Man versteht den Song erst richtig,wenn man ihn aus der Sicht eines "Australiers" sieht und hört...und dann versteht man erst,was da alles gemeint ist.

Kotzen....

Aber auch etwas zum Nachdenken....der "Ausverkauf" und die Ausbeutung von Australien....


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Aber auch etwas zum Nachdenken....der "Ausverkauf" und die Ausbeutung von Australien....



Yeah, it's a bit weird to know your home country is a big old joke and some people don't believe it exists, but at the end of the day a good old boomerang joke is some funny stuff

you just gotta throw a joke about their country right back at them


----------



## SG854 (May 23, 2020)

Me gusta watashi


----------



## YeezusWalks (May 23, 2020)

mfw i'm hispanic and i don't even know spanish.
It feels like a bad sitcom gimmick.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2020)

Tha e fada ro theth an-diugh. Tha mi a ’gabhail fras ann an àiteachan nach robh fios agam gum b’ urrainn dhut fallas a dhèanamh bhuapa.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha e fada ro theth an-diugh. Tha mi a ’gabhail fras ann an àiteachan nach robh fios agam gum b’ urrainn dhut fallas a dhèanamh bhuapa.



Nein,ich stelle mir das jetzt nicht vor,sonst wird mir auch "sehr heiss".....
Ganz sicher......


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2020)

Bidh thu tinn pervert


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

Nein,ich bin verheiratet.......glücklich,denke ich......doch.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2020)

Toilichte gu bheil thu a ’smaoineachadh lol tha thu an dòchas nas fheàrr nach cluinn do bhean thu ag ràdh sin


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

Magst du es ihr selber sagen ? Sie sitzt neben mir.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2020)

Agus tha i toilichte gu bheil thu an-còmhnaidh air an temp?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Agus tha i toilichte gu bheil thu an-còmhnaidh air an temp?


Sie gönnt mir das von Herzen,da sie weiss,das ich gerne hier bin und gerne mit Euch schreibe und Spass habe.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2020)

Tha bean fìor mhath agad agus b ’fheàrr dhut a bhith laghach rithe


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

Glaubst Du,dass ich das nicht bin ?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2020)

Chan e duine uasal a th ’annad


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

Das macht mich echt traurig......ich dachte,Du hast mich doch ein bisschen kennengelernt...



















Oder du bist einfach nur schon wieder sternhagelvoll und mit Vodka abgefüllt,du alte Schnappsdrossel.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Das macht mich echt traurig......ich dachte,Du hast mich doch ein bisschen kennengelernt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What lol I think Google translate may have failed you. 

I said you were a gentleman.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What lol I think Google translate may have failed you.
> 
> I said you were a gentleman.


Yes it said I am no Gentleman..

 

Das war jetzt echt lustig....
Danke,Amanda.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes it said I am no Gentleman..
> View attachment 211174
> 
> Das war jetzt echt lustig....
> Danke,Amanda.


Hehe I said No you are a gentleman. Goggle translate put the no in the wrong place


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

Dann hat Google den Vodka ausgetrunken....so ein Schlingel...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2020)

Google Tha an deoch air


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Google Tha an deoch air


Wortwörtlich - Der Drink ist an.

Ohne Google vorher - Er ist betrunken.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2020)

Thanks @alexander1970 you were number 10000 lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

Das freut mich,Amanda.

Was für ein "Zufall"....
Na dann,Prost auf die nächsten 10.000.


----------



## Stealphie (May 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha bean fìor mhath agad agus b ’fheàrr dhut a bhith laghach rithe


T H A
B E A N


----------



## AmandaRose (May 31, 2020)

Tha aon chù gu math sgìth agam a-nochd lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2020)

Ich kann heute nicht schafen,bin sehr aufgeregt.
Heute Sonntag um 10:30h sehen wir zum ersten Mal unsere (ziemlich wahrscheinlich) neue Hündin.
Ich hoffe es geht alles gut,sie befindet sich auf einer Pflegestation und stammt aus einem Tierschutzheim.
Und es gibt viele "Interessenten".....

 
The Advertisement

Die 280 Euro sind die Tierschutzgebühr (für das Impfen,Kastrieren und Chippen),das ist kein Verkaufspreis.

Bitte drückt uns die Daumen.
Vielen,lieben Dank,meine Freunde.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ich kann heute nicht schafen,bin sehr aufgeregt.
> Heute Sonntag um 10:30h sehen wir zum ersten Mal unsere (ziemlich wahrscheinlich) neue Hündin.
> Ich hoffe es geht alles gut,sie befindet sich auf einer Pflegestation und stammt aus einem Tierschutzheim.
> Und es gibt viele "Interessenten".....
> ...


Tha i brèagha. Tha mi gu mòr an dòchas gum faigh thu i. Gur math a thèid leat mo charaid.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2020)

Danke,Amanda.

In der Zwischenzeit haben wir uns von unseren Freunden zu Netflix "überreden" lassen und ich muss sagen,ja das gefällt mir.

Nachdem ich heute fast alle Folgen meiner neuen DVD´s "Mein Onkel vom Mars" geschaut habe,bin ich bei "Raumschiff Enterprise" hängengeblieben.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 31, 2020)

Star Trek Tha mi a ’faireachdainn duilich dhut  Bu chòir dhut sùil a thoirt air Dr Who na àite


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Star Trek Tha mi a ’faireachdainn duilich dhut  Bu chòir dhut sùil a thoirt air Dr Who na àite



Danke,ich glaube jetzt passt es für mich.Ja,ich werd mal reinschauen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 31, 2020)

Haha look at all the weirdos!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 1, 2020)

I hope nobody translates the following:


Sabían que, 8 de cada 10 mujeres, prefiere Whiskas?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 1, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I hope nobody translates the following:
> 
> 
> Sabían que, 8 de cada 10 mujeres, prefiere Whiskas?


I'm a little embarrassed I had to use Google Translate. I didn't notice Whikas until after. I mean that's not the weirdest part, I thought cada was some variation of gata and slang for a female. I know very few Spanish words, but I guess it is supposed to be women.

Google gives me something like "Did you know 8 out of every 10 women prefer Whiskas?"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 1, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I'm a little embarrassed I had to use Google Translate. I didn't notice Whikas until after.


You weirdo. 
That's not my problem.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 1, 2020)

Bueno... como dijeron en posts anteriores... Mexico puede ser un "shithole" pero almenos no es el shithole que es USA en estos momentos ROFL


Y podrán decir lo que quieran, pero mis tacos no desataron una pandemia mundial!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 1, 2020)

lol j'ai oublié que ce fil existe depuis un moment


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 1, 2020)

Tha an àm ri teachd neo-sgrìobhte


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ausser Doc Brown pfuscht wieder mit einer Zeitmaschine herum...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 1, 2020)

Rathaidean ... far a bheil sinn a ’dol chan fheum sinn rathaidean Marty.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)

1.21 Gigawatt......................1.21 Gigawatt.....................grosser.....Gott.....................1.21 Gigawatt......


----------



## Axido (Jun 2, 2020)

Buenos Nachos, Muchachos.
Cooler Thread. Bin nur etwas irritiert, dass ich auch ohne Google Translator vieles verstehe.

Dabei basiert mein Spanish-Vokabular fast vollständig auf Pokémon-Spielen.

Un jammer genoeg slechts een Nederlander. Ik mag toch Nederlands.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)

This really blew up. Now it's ded.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> This really blew up. Now it's ded.



A Thread, but you speak only on your 1st leanguage
You didn't follow the rules!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> A Thread, but you speak only on your 1st leanguage
> You didn't follow the rules!



Chan eil na riaghailtean airson Beurla a-mhàin a ’buntainn ris an EoF

The rules for English Only doesn't apply to the EoF


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> A Thread, but you speak only on your 1st leanguage
> You didn't follow the rules!


Les règles sont créées pour être enfreinte.

It was watched anyway.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2020)

Fuck na riaghailtean


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 14, 2020)

I am sorry, but I don't understand.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I am sorry, but I don't understand.


Vins said rules are meant to be broken. And I said fuck the rules


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Vins said rules are meant to be broken. And I said fuck the rules


Ah. I see.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2020)

Cuidich mi @VinsCool Tha mi uile a-mach à bhodka


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Cuidich mi @VinsCool Tha mi uile a-mach à bhodka


Then get some more vodka.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Then get some more vodka.


Chan urrainn dhomh glasadh gu h-iomlan an seo. Chan urrainn dhomh an taigh fhàgail. Feumaidh sinn cuid òrdachadh agus feitheamh gus an tèid a lìbhrigeadh


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Chan urrainn dhomh glasadh gu h-iomlan an seo. Chan urrainn dhomh an taigh fhàgail. Feumaidh sinn cuid òrdachadh agus feitheamh gus an tèid a lìbhrigeadh


Then order some _now_ instead of later so that you don't have to wait as long.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 14, 2020)

encore une fois, j'ai oublié qu'il existait.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 21, 2020)

Chan eil duine air postadh an seo ann an linntean fuilteach.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 21, 2020)

¡COÑO! AL FÍN PUEDO HABLAR EN CASTELLANO NOJODA. LAS REGLAS DEL FORO ME MAMAN LOS HUEVEOS, ¡WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 21, 2020)

Chan eil mi a ’tuigsinn do chànan


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Chan eil mi a ’tuigsinn do chànan


y no entiendo el tuyo tampoco, ¡NO HABLO ESCOSÉS!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 21, 2020)

Meine mütter and father both sprechen English und Deutsch, so muss I sprechen two sprachen at die gleiche Zeit?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 21, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Meine mütter and father both sprechen English und Deutsch, so muss I sprechen two sprachen at die gleiche Zeit?


La que consideres más comoda amigo.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 21, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> La que consideres más comoda amigo.



Aprendido español un  poco en la escuela también

Ja ha ja ha ja


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 21, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Aprendido español un  poco en la escuela también
> 
> Ja ha ja ha ja


CASTELLANO, la verdad no importa. ambos nombres son validos.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 21, 2020)

Bho seo a-mach chan urrainn dha daoine ach Gàidhlig a bhruidhinn san t-snàthainn seo ceart gu leòr


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Bho seo a-mach chan urrainn dha daoine ach Gàidhlig a bhruidhinn san t-snàthainn seo ceart gu leòr


No entendí, pero hare como que estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 21, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> No entendí, pero hare como que estoy de acuerdo.


Uill tha mi toilichte gu bheil thu ag aontachadh agus mar sin can rudeigin anns a ’Ghàidhlig an uairsin


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2020)

J'avais oublié que ce thread existait.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Uill tha mi toilichte gu bheil thu ag aontachadh agus mar sin can rudeigin anns a ’Ghàidhlig an uairsin


No dire nada en gaélico, más bien dire algo en alemán y en portugués para enojarte.
Hallo Amanda, wie ghets? Ich bin super!
Espero que você não fique bravo porque em gaélico eu não falo. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> J'avais oublié que ce thread existait.


Yo estoy feliz de que esto existe. estoy más que cansado de tener que hablar en la maldita lengua anglosajona simplemente porque son reglas del foro.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 21, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> J'avais oublié que ce thread existait.


Hey @VinsCool mar a tha an ifrinn ypi an-diugh


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 21, 2020)

이 글은 한국 노동당의 승인을 받아 로켓맨 똥장 김 위니에게 헌정했습니다! 그의 무게는 고환암으로 염소 고환처럼 보입니다! 그 모든 핵 방사선! 그는 유전자 변이되었습니다! 북한 사람들은 언제 뚱뚱 해졌습니까!


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> 이 글은 한국 노동당의 승인을 받아 로켓맨 똥장 김 위니에게 헌정했습니다! 그의 무게는 고환암으로 염소 고환처럼 보입니다! 그 모든 핵 방사선! 그는 유전자 변이되었습니다! 북한 사람들은 언제 뚱뚱 해졌습니까!


Marditos coreanos, siempre tiene sus ojos en todo. genios de mierda..... (si un coreano lee esto, los quiero mucho)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 22, 2020)

This is my only language. People assume I know more, but no. Just english.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> This is my only language. People assume I know more, but no. Just english.


Típico gringo.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hallo und guten Morgen,liebe Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Típico gringo.....


Digo a mesma coisa.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,liebe Gemeinschaft.


Hallo Alex! Wie gehts?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

Tha @alexander1970 air a bhith troimh-chèile leis na h-uinneagan aige


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha @alexander1970 air a bhith troimh-chèile leis na h-uinneagan aige


Logre "entender" que Alex fue confudido por sus ventanas. pero todavía no entendí.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Logre "entender" que Alex fue confudido por sus ventanas. pero todavía no entendí.


I said Alexander has got me all confused with his windows installation lol.

Chan eil fios agam a bheil e a ’ciallachadh uinneagan Microsoft no uinneagan taighe


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I said Alexander has got me all confused with his windows installation lol.
> 
> Chan eil fios agam a bheil e a ’ciallachadh uinneagan Microsoft no uinneagan taighe


Pues si es el producto de Microsoft, se llama Windows. si es la parte de un edificio, es ventanas.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

Jaja,mit Windows kann man ganz schön Verwirrung stiften.

Windows - Fenster


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Jaja,mit Windows kann man ganz schön Verwirrung stiften.
> 
> Windows - Fenster


Ja, mein Deutschunterricht war nützlich.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Pues si es el producto de Microsoft, se llama Windows. si es la parte de un edificio, es ventanas.


Cha robh e soilleir cò am fear a bh ’ann.  Amadan seòlta na h-Ostair lol


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Cha robh e soilleir cò am fear a bh ’ann. Amadan seòlta na h-Ostair lol


La confusión de ventanas en verdad solo aplica en inglés. pobrecitos....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

Tha gu math fìor


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Cha robh e soilleir cò am fear a bh ’ann.  Amadan seòlta na h-Ostair lol



Dasselbe gilt für Tor (Door).Ein Tor ist ein törichter Narr.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Dasselbe gilt für Tor (Door).Ein Tor ist ein törichter Narr.


Bill Gates???


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Bill Gates???


Nein,das ist eine Tür.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Dasselbe gilt für Tor (Door).Ein Tor ist törichter Narr.


De nuevo, estoy muy feliz de que estoy tomando a clases de alemán. Ich könnte dich eines Tages in Österreich besuchen Alex!



alexander1970 said:


> Nein,das ist eine Tür.


UNA SIMPLONA PUERTA.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> De nuevo, estoy muy feliz de que estoy tomando a clases de alemán. Ich könnte dich eines Tages in Österreich besuchen Alex!


Wenn irgendwann die " Ein/Ausreise" Beschränkungen aufgehoben werden...ist mit diesem Jahr leider nicht zu rechnen auch auf Grund des erneuten Anstieges der Krankheitsfälle.....


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Wenn irgendwann die " Ein/Ausreise" Beschränkungen aufgehoben werden...ist mit diesem Jahr leider nicht zu rechnen auch auf Grund des erneuten Anstieges der Krankheitsfälle.....


Ojalá esta mierda termine eventualmente, 2020 si ha sido un añó de mierda....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Ojalá esta mierda termine eventualmente, 2020 si ha sido un añó de mierda....


Es hängt nur von den Menschen selber ab,wie lange es noch dauert...
Je vernünftiger die sind,desto schneller wird es besser werden....


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Es hängt nur von den Menschen selber ab,wie lange es noch dauert...
> Je vernünftiger die sind,desto schneller wird es besser werden....


Y eso es muy cierto.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 22, 2020)

Finalmente, mi momento para molestar a @Stealphie in Spanish ha llegado jajajaja *lo embocadita* (nunca entenderé por que tradujeron "snakoo" a simplemente "bocadito" en español).


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Finalmente, mi momento para molestar a @Stealphie in Spanish ha llegado jajajaja *lo embocadita* (nunca entenderé por que tradujeron "snakoo" a simplemente "bocadito" en español).


Otro mexicano.... ojalá disfrutes esta oportunidad para hablar en castellano.....


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Otro mexicano.... ojalá disfrutes esta oportunidad para hablar en castellano.....



Nah he de aprovechar el momento y hablar en Mejicano a la verga wey : p


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Nah he de aprovechar el momento y hablar en Mejicano a la verga wey : p


Si es hora de hablar con modismos..... entonces que así sea el coño de tu madre.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,liebe Gemeinschaft.


.


Wie war deine Nacht mit tempBOT?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Wie war deine Nacht mit tempBOT?








Jetzt muss ich leider -->>


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> 이 글은 한국 노동당의 승인을 받아 로켓맨 똥장 김 위니에게 헌정했습니다! 그의 무게는 고환암으로 염소 고환처럼 보입니다! 그 모든 핵 방사선! 그는 유전자 변이되었습니다! 북한 사람들은 언제 뚱뚱 해졌습니까!


(이 글의 작성자는 대한민국 국가정보원에게 체포되었습니다.)


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> (이 글의 작성자는 대한민국 국가정보원에게 체포되었습니다.)


Sip, lo sabía. los coreanos tienen sus ojos en todo.... (¿como van los estudios por cierto?)


----------



## Xerion (Jul 22, 2020)

Sono nuovo, sperando che valga lo stesso..


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> (이 글의 작성자는 대한민국 국가정보원에게 체포되었습니다.)



스파이를 가짜! 제국 기자! 선전 세뇌! 우리의 위대한 지도자 똥 김 위니에 전념!


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

Xerion said:


> Sono nuovo, sperando che valga lo stesso..


구글 번역기의 성능이 별로 좋지 않은지, 뭐라고 하는지 모르겠어요..


----------



## Xerion (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 구글 번역기의 성능이 별로 좋지 않은지, 뭐라고 하는지 모르겠어요..


Non preoccuparti, Google translate fa piuttosto schifo.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 22, 2020)

No entiendo ni madres we :'u


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> No entiendo ni madres we :'u


Por eso traducimos esto chamo.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> No entiendo ni madres we :'u


아바타 캐릭터가 누군가요?


----------



## Xerion (Jul 22, 2020)

Ma che bella discussione... E Google Translate non è per niente di aiuto.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh @alexander1970 tha mi a ’faicinn mo nàmhaid bogha tha esan nach fheumar ainmeachadh air ais a’ coimhead airson co-fhaireachdainn bho luchd-cleachdaidh eile na làraich. O nam biodh fios aca cò ris a bha e coltach.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh @alexander1970 tha mi a ’faicinn mo nàmhaid bogha tha esan nach fheumar ainmeachadh air ais a’ coimhead airson co-fhaireachdainn bho luchd-cleachdaidh eile na làraich. O nam biodh fios aca cò ris a bha e coltach.


Si estáis hablando de la persona de la cual creo que estáis hablando, digamos que es un tópico del cual no quiero hablar....


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Finalmente, mi momento para molestar a @Stealphie in Spanish ha llegado jajajaja *lo embocadita* (nunca entenderé por que tradujeron "snakoo" a simplemente "bocadito" en español).


Eu entendi o que disse.
vai comer o teus “bocaditos”, não tem tradução official ou de fan pro Apollo Justice Ace attorney aqui.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Eu entendi o que disse.
> vai comer o teus “bocaditos”, não tem tradução official ou de fan pro Apollo Justice Ace attorney aqui.


Una guerra entre fanaticos de Ace Attorney.... lo que faltaba.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Si estáis hablando de la persona de la cual creo que estáis hablando, digamos que es un tópico del cual no quiero hablar....


Probablemente no quien crees


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Una guerra entre fanaticos de Ace Attorney.... lo que faltaba.


A única coisa que falta é AA7 BAYBEEE JOGO DO ANO


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> A única coisa que falta é AA7 BAYBEEE JOGO DO ANO


Coño, ¿cuando van a sacar un nuevo juego? la trilogía en Switch, PS4, Xbox One y PC esta bien. PERO QUIERO UN NUEVO JUEGO CAPCOM, ¿PA' CUANDO?


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Coño, ¿cuando van a sacar un nuevo juego? la trilogía en Switch, PS4, Xbox One y PC esta bien. PERO QUIERO UN NUEVO JUEGO CAPCOM, ¿PA' CUANDO?


JOGO NOVO QUANDO??? *aponta arma à Capcom HQ*


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Probablemente no quien crees


Probablemente no "es" quien crees.



Stealphie said:


> JOGO NOVO QUANDO??? *aponta arma à Capcom HQ*


Probablemente cuando saquen a Half Life 3


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Probablemente no "es" quien crees.
> 
> 
> Probablemente cuando saquen a Half Life 3


DGS 1 & 2 E AAI2 FORA DO JAPÃO QUANDO?????


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> DGS 1 & 2 E AAI2 FORA DO JAPÃO QUANDO?????


Cuando me muera.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

Se você usou o Google Tradutor para ler isto, você é oficialmente um pussy.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Se você usou o Google Tradutor para ler isto, você é oficialmente um pussy.


No, yo puedo leer portugués perfectamente normal. coño, si hasta fui a Portugal y logre hablar con la gente local.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Se você usou o Google Tradutor para ler isto, você é oficialmente um pussy.


전혀 예상 못했다 ㅅㅂ...


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> No, yo puedo leer portugués perfectamente normal. coño, si hasta fui a Portugal y logre hablar con la gente local.


Bom.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KokoseiJ said:


> 전혀 예상 못했다 ㅅㅂ...


ah merda


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Bom.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ahora te estáis comiendo tus palabras, ¿no?


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Ahora te estáis comiendo tus palabras, ¿no?


Não, porque eu sei o que tá escrito e eu não usei o tradutor.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Não, porque eu sei o que tá escrito e eu não usei o tradutor.


Como vos digáis....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

@GABO1423 Tha mi creidsinn gum bu chòir dhomh mathanas a thoirt do chuideigin airson na rinn iad roimhe ach tha mi cinnteach mar nach dìochuimhnich ifrinn


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> @GABO1423 Tha mi creidsinn gum bu chòir dhomh mathanas a thoirt do chuideigin airson na rinn iad roimhe ach tha mi cinnteach mar nach dìochuimhnich ifrinn


Tal vez, cuando vaya al infierno te puedo avisar que tal resultan las cosas.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> ah merda


뭐요?
구글 번역기가 또 제정신이 아닌것 같아요...

수정: 구글번역기가 자꾸 번역을 이상하게 해요!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Tal vez, cuando vaya al infierno te puedo avisar que tal resultan las cosas.


Cha bhith mi ag ràdh ainm fhathast ann an àite sam bith.  Bidh e an-còmhnaidh mar neach nach fheumar ainmeachadh lol.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 뭐요?
> 구글 번역기가 또 제정신이 아닌것 같아요...
> 
> 수정: 구글번역기가 자꾸 번역을 이상하게 해요!


Él dijo eso porque vos sois la primera persona que no escribe en este alfabeto.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Él dijo eso porque vos sois la primera persona que no escribe en este alfabeto.


아, 그런거에요?

저는 번역기만으로 소통하는게 이렇게 어려울 줄 몰랐는데, 정말로 해보니까 서로 뭐라 하는지 알지도 못하겠어요


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 아, 그런거에요?
> 
> 저는 번역기만으로 소통하는게 이렇게 어려울 줄 몰랐는데, 정말로 해보니까 서로 뭐라 하는지 알지도 못하겠어요


Estamos hablando pura basura, esto es el borde del foro después de todo.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Se você usou o Google Tradutor para ler isto, você é oficialmente um pussy.



Siempre he pensado que el portugués es como hablar español estando hasta la madre de borracho y habiendo esnifado un kilo de coca jajaja.

@Stealphie AA7 saldrá el día que dejes de postear basura en EoF : p


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Siempre he pensado que el portugués es como hablar español estando hasta la madre de borracho y habiendo esnifado un kilo de coca jajaja.
> 
> @Stealphie AA7 saldrá el día que dejes de postear basura en EoF : p


No, saldrá cuando me muera.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 아바타 캐릭터가 누군가요?



Es un personaje de la saga Ace Attorney, se llama Ema Skye y es una Smug Waifu.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Es un personaje de la saga Ace Attorney, se llama Ema Skye y es una Smug Waifu.


waifu..... ¿en qué coño me he metido?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Estamos hablando pura basura, esto es el borde del foro después de todo.


아, 말 되네요. 그러면 저도 여기서 개소리만 해대면 되는건가요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> waifu..... ¿en qué coño me he metido?



Todo es culpa de @Stealphie y sus posts basura


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 아, 말 되네요. 그러면 저도 여기서 개소리만 해대면 되는건가요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ


No sin un micrófono.



Dartz150 said:


> Todo es culpa de @Stealphie y sus posts basura


Vos tampoco ayudáis mucho chamo....


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Es un personaje de la saga Ace Attorney, se llama Ema Skye y es una Smug Waifu.


아, 역전재판이라... 해보지는 않았는데 단간론파랑 비슷하다고 들었는데, 재밌나요?

아니, 당연히 재밌다고 하시겠지ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GABO1423 said:


> No, saldrá cuando me muera.


제 말은 "개 목소리"가 아니라 "헛소리"였는데, 구글 번역기는 한국 은어를 이해하지 못하나봐요

수정:





뭐요?????????


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 아, 역전재판이라... 해보지는 않았는데 단간론파랑 비슷하다고 들었는데, 재밌나요?
> 
> 아니, 당연히 재밌다고 하시겠지ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
> 
> ...


Sip, parece ser que el traductor no ayuda....
Y por cierto, te recomiendo muchisímo a Ace Attorney, te va a encantar.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Siempre he pensado que el portugués es como hablar español estando hasta la madre de borracho y habiendo esnifado un kilo de coca jajaja.
> 
> @Stealphie AA7 saldrá el día que dejes de postear basura en EoF : p


então nunca?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> então nunca?


Si esa es la estipulación, parece que sí. pero el hijo de puta esta mintiendo.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

혹시 libavcodec 배우기 좋은 튜토리얼 알고 계신 분 계신가요? 지금 libavcodec을 써서 홈브류를 하나 만들려고 하고 있는데, C를 많이 안해봐서 뭐가 뭔지 모르겠어요


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

Essa thread tem quase 400 respostas (((:


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 혹시 libavcodec 배우기 좋은 튜토리얼 알고 계신 분 계신가요? 지금 libavcodec을 써서 홈브류를 하나 만들려고 하고 있는데, C를 많이 안해봐서 뭐가 뭔지 모르겠어요


No, lo siento....


Stealphie said:


> Essa thread tem quase 400 respostas (((:


FALTA POCO COÑO


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> No, lo siento....


"나는 미안하지 않아요"?
구글번역기가 이렇게 나쁠줄은 몰랐는데...


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Eso fue lo que escribí. pero se te olvido la coma (,)
Me refería a que no se un lugar en done puedas aprender libavcodec.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 22, 2020)

Quiero un Xbox Serie X y un Nintendo Switch con Splatoon 2 y Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Eso fue lo que escribí. pero se te olvido la coma (,)
> Me refería a que no se un lugar en done puedas aprender libavcodec.


영어로 번역해보시면 제가 무슨 말을 하는지 아실거에요 

libavcodec은... 제가 좀더 찾아봐야겠네요.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> Quiero un Xbox Serie X y un Nintendo Switch con Splatoon 2 y Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


Suerte cabrón....


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

괜찮은 튜토리얼을 찾은 것 같아요:
https://github.com/leandromoreira/ffmpeg-libav-tutorial#learn-ffmpeg-libav-the-hard-way

필요하실 진 모르겠는데, 혹시 필요하시면 참고해보시면 좋을 것 같아요.
지금 당장 따라해보고 싶은데, 새벽 3시라서 이제 슬슬 자야 할 것 같네요


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 괜찮은 튜토리얼을 찾은 것 같아요:
> https://github.com/leandromoreira/ffmpeg-libav-tutorial#learn-ffmpeg-libav-the-hard-way
> 
> 필요하실 진 모르겠는데, 혹시 필요하시면 참고해보시면 좋을 것 같아요.
> 지금 당장 따라해보고 싶은데, 새벽 3시라서 이제 슬슬 자야 할 것 같네요


¡Aquí son las 2:16 PM! Que descances.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> ¡Aquí son las 2:16 PM! Que descances.


고마워요, 좋은 오후 되세요!


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 22, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 괜찮은 튜토리얼을 찾은 것 같아요:
> https://github.com/leandromoreira/ffmpeg-libav-tutorial#learn-ffmpeg-libav-the-hard-way
> 
> 필요하실 진 모르겠는데, 혹시 필요하시면 참고해보시면 좋을 것 같아요.
> 지금 당장 따라해보고 싶은데, 새벽 3시라서 이제 슬슬 자야 할 것 같네요


Invítame a vivir a Corea, he escuchado que tienen el internet mas rápido del mundo.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> Invítame a vivir a Corea, he escuchado que tienen el internet mas rápido del mundo.


Chamo, en estos tiempos no creo que podáis ir a ningún lado. ¡y suerte aprendiendo coreano!


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> Invítame a vivir a Corea, he escuchado que tienen el internet mas rápido del mundo.


분명 가장 빠른 인터넷은 아닐거에요. 그래도 일반적으로 가장 싼 인터넷 속도가 100mbps니까(저도 100mbps를 쓰고 있어요) 괜찮긴 한 것 같아요.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Chamo, en estos tiempos no creo que podáis ir a ningún lado. ¡y suerte aprendiendo coreano!


Vamos a comer patacón y a escuchar una gaita, que molleja primo!


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> Vamos a comer patacón y a escuchar una gaita, que molleja primo!


¿De qué parte de Venezuela venís vos?


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> ¿De qué parte de Venezuela venís vos?


De Las Playitas x'D


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> De Las Playitas x'D


Creo que podeís darte cuenta de donde vengo yo.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

Manche Menschen können sich so gut verstellen,das es oft lange dauert,bis man die wahre Natur dieser Menschen erkennt...
Aber der Moment kommt eines Tages,@AmandaRose .


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Manche Menschen können sich so gut verstellen,das es oft lange dauert,bis man die wahre Natur dieser Menschen erkennt...
> Aber der Moment kommt eines Tages,@AmandaRose .


Ja, er wird es irgendwann wieder versauen und ich werde meine Socken auslachen


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Ja, er wird es irgendwann wieder versauen und ich werde meine Socken auslachen


Me imagino, pero.... ¿no se supone qué hablas es gaélico escosés?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Ja, er wird es irgendwann wieder versauen und ich werde meine Socken auslachen



A bheil thu a ’gàireachdainn aig do stocainnean ?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A bheil thu a ’gàireachdainn aig do stocainnean ?
> 
> View attachment 218384


¿y no se supone que vos habláis es alemán?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A bheil thu a ’gàireachdainn aig do stocainnean ?
> 
> View attachment 218384


Fucking Google translate I said i was going to laugh my socks off lol. 



GABO1423 said:


> Me imagino, pero.... ¿no se supone qué hablas es gaélico escosés?



Fuck na riaghailtean lol


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Fucking Google translate I said i was going to laugh my socks off lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck na riaghailtean lol


Vale pues....


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie hazme un sandwich, con amor Dartz


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Stealphie hazme un sandwich, con amor Dartz


Dèan an ceapaire agad fhèin shit leisg


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Dèan an ceapaire agad fhèin shit leisg


¿Dondé esta lo divertido en eso? Díos, estos dos se parecen a mi perrita y a mí gata, siempre están en una puta guerra....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> ¿Dondé esta lo divertido en eso? Díos, estos dos se parecen a mi perrita y a mí gata, siempre están en una puta guerra....


Càite a bheil am mothachadh air coileanadh ann a bhith a ’toirt air cuideigin eile a dhèanamh hmmm


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Càite a bheil am mothachadh air coileanadh ann a bhith a ’toirt air cuideigin eile a dhèanamh hmmm


Simple, no hay. por eso es que hago mierdas muy masoquistas para luego presumir que gaste mi maldito tiempo torturandome a mí mismo.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

thread está morta rip


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> thread está morta rip


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 218980


Qué coño......


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Qué coño......


En gros l'image dit que je m'en fous en réponse à Stealphie.
C'est en français.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> En gros l'image dit que je m'en fout en réponse à Stealphie.
> C'est en français.


Pues me di cuenta que está en francés, pero no le quita lo surreal. pero no me estoy quejando.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Pues me di cuenta que está en francés, pero no le quita lo surreal. pero no me estoy quejando.


J'avais essayé de trouver un .gif approprié mais j'ai pris le premier qui donnait une réponse inutile lol


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> J'avais essayé de trouver un .gif approprié mais j'ai pris le premier qui donnait une réponse inutile lol


Buena forma de revivir este hilo, de nuevo.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Buena forma de revivir este hilo, de nuevo.


En effet, hahaha
Stealphie peut continuer de sourire maintenant.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> En effet, hahaha
> Stealphie peut continuer de sourire maintenant.


No sólo Stealphie puede seguir feliz...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> No sólo Stealphie puede seguir feliz...
> View attachment 218982


Moi aussi, haha


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

@VinsCool Tha mi an dòchas gu bheil thu fhathast a ’cadal le aon sùil fosgailte.  Leis gu bheil mi a ’dol a bhith mar an trom-oidhche as miosa agad wahahaha


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> @VinsCool Tha mi an dòchas gu bheil thu fhathast a ’cadal le aon sùil fosgailte.  Leis gu bheil mi a ’dol a bhith mar an trom-oidhche as miosa agad wahahaha


Oh non!
Maman protège moi!


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> @VinsCool Tha mi an dòchas gu bheil thu fhathast a ’cadal le aon sùil fosgailte.  Leis gu bheil mi a ’dol a bhith mar an trom-oidhche as miosa agad wahahaha


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ!!! Mija, vos no tenéis ninguna idea de cuales son mis pesadillas.


VinsCool said:


> Oh non!
> Maman protège moi!


El poder gatuno te protegera.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Oh non!
> Maman protège moi!


Chan urrainn dha do mhàthair do chuideachadh.  Chan urrainn dha duine.  Faigh air do ghlùinean agus abair ùrnaighean


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Chan urrainn dha do mhàthair do chuideachadh.  Chan urrainn dha duine.  Faigh air do ghlùinean agus abair ùrnaighean


No se te olvide un rosario, una biblia, y agua bendita.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ!!! Mija, vos no tenéis ninguna idea de cuales son mis pesadillas.


Piss mi dheth agus bidh mi mar an trom-oidhche as miosa agad


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Piss mi dheth agus bidh mi mar an trom-oidhche as miosa agad


Por favor, mija de donde vengo somos de boca fuerte. No solo decimos muchas grocerias, no solo hablamos rápido, sino que también hablamos FUERTE.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Je fais assez de rêves fuckés, qui remettent constament mon identité en question que je doute qu'Amanda puisse être mon pire cauchemard


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Por favor, mija de donde vengo somos de boca fuerte. No solo decimos muchas grocerias, no solo hablamos rápido, sino que también hablamos FUERTE.


This is what Google translate translated 

Please, mija where I come from we are strong-mouthed.  We not only say a lot of groceries, we not only speak fast, but we also speak STRONG.

Aparently you talk groceries


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> This is what Google translate translated
> 
> Please, mija where I come from we are strong-mouthed.  We not only say a lot of groceries, we not only speak fast, but we also speak STRONG.
> 
> Aparently you talk groceries


Grocerias means swearing words. Fuck, shit, etc. Man, Google can be useless....


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> This is what Google translate translated
> 
> Please, mija where I come from we are strong-mouthed.  We not only say a lot of groceries, we not only speak fast, but we also speak STRONG.
> 
> Aparently you talk groceries


Food based language can be colourful


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Food based language can be colourful


De bolas, mierda ahora tengo hambre......


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> De bolas, mierda ahora tengo hambre......


Moi aussi, et merde...


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

Hora de compartilhar roms illegais 
https://totallyrealromsite.com


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Hora de compartilhar roms pirateadas
> https://totallyrealromsite.com


No puedo acceder, me siento engañado.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Grocerias means swearing words. Fuck, shit, etc. Man, Google can be useless....


You realize I'm Scottish right nobody beats us when it comes to swearing 


@VinsCool tha fios agad nach eil mi ach a ’fealla-dhà nach b’ urrainn dhomh a-riamh a bhith uamhasach don neach-obrach as fheàrr leam


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Hora de compartilhar roms illegais
> https://totallyrealromsite.com


Wow je vais devoir te bannir pour ça!


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> You realize I'm Scottish right nobody beats us when it comes to swearing


 En el mundo anglosajón, sí. pero no estoy hablando del inglés aquí.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Wow je vais devoir te bannir pour ça!


Oh merda. VinsCool foi quem me deu a minha primeira e única warning e vai ser quem me bane. Hora de cancelar ela.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Oh merda. VinsCool foi quem me deu a minha primeira e única warning e vai ser quem me bane. Hora de cancelar ela.


Otra persona que ignoro la regla número uno....
EN GBATEMP SI QUERÉIS HACER PIRATERÍA, TE VAN A MANDAR AL QUINTO NIVEL DEL MARDITO INFIERNO, PARA QUÉ MUERAS AHÍ SOLO Y AMARILLIENTO COMO UN PUTO LIMÓN AGRÍO.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> En el mundo anglosajón, sí. pero no estoy hablando del inglés aquí.


Balach B ’urrainn dhomh do sgrios ann an 5 diogan agus toirt ort glaodhadh mar phàisde beag ann am farpais mionnachaidh


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> En el mundo anglosajón, sí. pero no estoy hablando del inglés aquí.


Pareil pour moi. Ici on a beaucoup de sacres en français, la france a peur de notre dialecte supérieur, hehehee.



Stealphie said:


> Oh merda. VinsCool foi quem me deu a minha primeira e única warning e vai ser quem me bane. Hora de cancelar ela.


Tu es dans la merde, Stealphie


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Tu es dans la merde, Stealphie


Não se eu deletar minha conta


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Balach B ’urrainn dhomh do sgrios ann an 5 diogan agus toirt ort glaodhadh mar phàisde beag ann am farpais mionnachaidh


Dale pues, estoy dispuesto a ver....


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Não se eu deletar minha conta


Delete your account :3


----------



## antiNT (Jul 27, 2020)

Ça fait bizarre de voir des post en français sur gbatemp. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Delete your account :3


Isso é mau VinsUncool


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Delete your account :3


Me encanta qué vos estáis tan seria en que @Stealphie borre su cuenta, que ni lo dijiste en francés.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Dale pues, estoy dispuesto a ver....


@VinsCool Feuch an innis thu dha dè cho mòr de mhearachd a tha e a ’dèanamh mus bi e ro fhadalach


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Me encanta qué vos estáis tan seria en que @Stealphie borre su cuenta, que ni lo dijiste en francés.


J'ai oublié LOL


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Of course let's not start insulting each others.
Alright? Allons-y!


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Me encanta qué vos estáis tan seria en que @Stealphie borre su cuenta, que ni lo dijiste en francés.


Tradução para o inglês: "I love that you are so serious that @Stealphie deletes her account, that you did not even say it in French"
Eu sou um homem bruh


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Tradução para o inglês: "I love that you are so serious that @Stealphie deletes her account, that you did not even say it in French"
> Eu sou um homem bruh


Tu es "un bruh moment", oui.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Of course let's not start insulting each others.
> Alright? Allons-y!


Claro qué no, depués de todo nadie gana nada con eso.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Allons-y!


The catchphrase of the 10th Doctor in Doctor Who lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

This makes me think.

How different are Spanish and Portuguese?
I speak French but I can understand some of both languages.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Tradução para o inglês: "I love that you are so serious that @Stealphie deletes her account, that you did not even say it in French"
> Eu sou um homem bruh


Google es inutíl, What it should translate into is "I love that you are so serious that Stealphie deletes his account"



VinsCool said:


> This makes me think.
> 
> How different are Spanish and Portuguese?
> I speak French but I can understand some of both languages.


Son probablemente dos de las lenguas más cercanas que uno puede encontar. debido a qué ambas son lenguas romances ibéricas. aparte de que España y Portugal tienen muchas conexiones historicas.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

Air ais ann am beagan tha mi a ’dol airson toit.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Son probablemente dos de las lenguas más cercanas que uno puede encontar. debido a qué ambas son lenguas romances ibéricas. aparte de que España y Portugal tienen muchas conexiones historicas.


Si je me souviens bien, les deux pays ont été un seul pendant plusieurs centaines d'années, jusqu'à ce que le Portugal ait déclaré son indépendance, j'ai oublié à quel moment.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Tradução para o inglês: "I love that you are so serious that @Stealphie deletes her account, that you did not even say it in French"
> Eu sou um homem bruh


Traducción a portugués: 

"Eu amo você ser tão sério que @Stealphie exclui a conta dela, que você nem a disse em francês."



VinsCool said:


> Si je me souviens bien, les deux pays ont été un seul pendant plusieurs centaines d'années, jusqu'à ce que le Portugal ait déclaré son indépendance, j'ai oublié à quel moment.


Eso fue la época de la unión ibérica, duro desde el año 1580 hasta el añó 1640. en esa época España era uno de los imperios más poderosos del mundo con una gran cantidad de territorío.
Aquí un mapa de referencia:



(por si no se nota, soy un fanático de la historia)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

I just realised the thread had a really bad grammatical error and never noticed lol

Fixed the title, because I can.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I just realised the thread had a really bad grammatical error and never noticed lol
> 
> Fixed the title, because I can.


Why what did it say before?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Y aquí hay otro dato interesante, la razón por la que puedes entender algo del castellano y el portugués @VinsCool es porque las tres lenguas son lenguas romances. las lenguas romances son las lenguas que tiene sus orígenes del latín vulgar. unas lenguas que también son romances incluyen al italiano, rumano, catalán, francés, portugués, y el castellano.
espero que te haya parecido interesante.



AmandaRose said:


> Why what did it say before?


Se me olvido.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I just realised the thread had a really bad grammatical error and never noticed lol
> 
> Fixed the title, because I can.


thanks VinsCool, very cool.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Why what did it say before?


Basically the same but used "on" instead of "in"


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Y aquí hay otro dato interesante, la razón por la que puedes entender algo del castellano y el portugués @VinsCool es porque las tres lenguas son lenguas romances. las lenguas romances son las lenguas que tiene sus orígenes del latín vulgar. unas lenguas que también son romances incluyen al italiano, rumano, catalán, francés, portugués, y el castellano.
> espero que te haya parecido interesante.
> 
> 
> Se me olvido.


Hahaha oui ça je savais.
J'adore l'histoire des langues, et je voudrais apprendre le Latin un jour.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Hahaha oui ça je savais.
> J'adore l'histoire des langues, et je voudrais apprendre le Latin un jour.


Yo tengo también planeado aprender latin. me gustaría también escribirlo al igual que los romanos.
un ejemplo: CAIUS IVLUS CAESAR.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Yo tengo también planeado aprender latin. me gustaría también escribirlo al igual que los romanos.


Ça serait cool, hahaha
Mieux que l'anglais.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

deleted


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> deleted


:eyes:


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ça serait cool, hahaha
> Mieux que l'anglais.


Muchas lenguas son mejores que el inglés, pero es la lengua franca entonces toca aprenderlo


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> :eyes:
> 
> View attachment 218990


You weren't supposed to do that


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> You weren't supposed to do that


Ella es moderadora, ¿honestamente qué esperabas?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

Oidhche mhath a h-uile duine tha e 3.34 am an seo agus tha mi air falbh dhan leabaidh.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Oidhche mhath a h-uile duine tha e 3.34 am an seo agus tha mi air falbh dhan leabaidh.


¡Buenas noches Amanda!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> You weren't supposed to do that


J'ai des yeux tout le tour de la tête.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> J'ai des yeux tout le tour de la tête.
> 
> View attachment 218991


Mis ojos son tan grandes que casi salen de mi cabeza.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Oidhche mhath a h-uile duine tha e 3.34 am an seo agus tha mi air falbh dhan leabaidh.


Bonne nuit, Amanda!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Mis ojos son tan grandes que casi salen de mi cabeza.


Lmfao


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Lmfao




 
Y gracias a esas cejas, mucha gente cree que siempre estoy enojado.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> View attachment 218992
> Y gracias a esas cejas, mucha gente cree que siempre estoy enojado.


I don't think anyone here wanted to see a closeup of your face


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> View attachment 218992
> Y gracias a esas cejas, mucha gente cree que siempre estoy enojado.


Ahhh, les sourcils... Rien de tel que deux chenilles sur le front pour afficher les émotions xD


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I don't think anyone here wanted to see a closeup of your face


Denada.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)

Soy la luz de este momento.
No respiro soy de fierro.
No me busques yo te encuentro, no me toques o te quemo.
Ya no quiero ser así, yo quiero estar junto a tí.
Pero así es mi destino, soy el rey de este camino.
Solo véanme pasar.
NO ME IMITEN, ES MORTAL.
NO ME BUSQUEN O SI NO SU CALAVERA VA A LLEGAARRRR.

(Lo queremos conocer)
(Es mi amor es mi querer)
(Cada vez que vamos a fiestas de lejos se puede ver, es...)

Mister Pi, Em, Ou, Es. Eich.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Soy la luz de este momento.
> No respiro soy de fierro.
> No me busques yo te encuentro, no me toques o te quemo.
> Ya no quiero ser así, yo quiero estar junto a tí.
> ...


¿Cuál es esa canción? o te lo inventaste.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> ¿Cuál es esa canción? o te lo inventaste.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>



Gracias, la escucharé después.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

500 REPLIES BOIIIIIIII


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)

500 respuestas hijos de su P*** Madreeee!

Qué no era en tu primer idioma? 
RF


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> 500 REPLIES BOIIIIIIII


No importa lo que digan se ti, vos tenéis buenas ideas para convertir en hilos. gracias por la diversión.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 27, 2020)

alors ... comment cela a-t-il obtenu 26 pages?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> alors ... comment cela a-t-il obtenu 26 pages?


Nadie sabe....


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> alors ... comment cela a-t-il obtenu 26 pages?


Ooof, on voit tout de suite que le français n'est pas ton point fort.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ooof, on voit tout de suite que le français n'est pas ton point fort.


Tampoco es el mío, me falta aprenderlo.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Tampoco es el mío, me falta aprenderlo.


Pareil pour moi avec l'espagnol.
Je comprends un peu.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Pareil pour moi avec l'espagnol.
> Je comprends un peu.


Yo entiendo un poco de francés, muy poco. un día iré a Quebec a aprenderlo.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Yo entiendo un poco de francés, muy poco. un día iré a Quebec a aprenderlo.


Ça serait cool, je vis dans cette région. On pourrait se rencontrer si on a de la chance.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ooof, on voit tout de suite que le français n'est pas ton point fort.


sim... eu tenho aprendido portuguesa, e meu frances está começando a escorregar. :/
(não gostar aprendendo portuguese é uma coisa ruim)


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ça serait cool, je vis dans cette région. On pourrait se rencontrer si on a de la chance.


Sip, pero la pandemia retrasará eso por mucho.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> sim... eu tenho aprendido portuguesa, e meu frances está começando a escorregar. :/
> (não gostar aprendendo portuguese é uma coisa ruim)


Not too bad. I imagine portuguese would be a very hard language to learn.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Not too bad. I imagine portuguese would be a very hard language to learn.


Pará un hablante del inglés, para alguien como yo es una lengua muy fácil de aprender.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Not too bad. I imagine portuguese would be a very hard language to learn.


it's kinda hard to wrap around gender specific words... at least it isn't german.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> it's kinda hard to wrap around gender specific words... at least it isn't german.


Como alguien que está aprendiendo alemán, te sorprendería que no es tan difícil de lo que parece. en especial si tu primera lengua es inglés.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Sip, pero la pandemia retrasará eso por mucho.


Você tem um ponto ...O alemão é muito parecido com o inglês ... mas, Às vezes, palavras específicas de gênero são esquisito. (garfo = masculino, colher = feminino, faca = neutro)


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> Você tem um ponto ...O alemão é muito parecido com o inglês ... mas, Às vezes, palavras específicas de gênero são esquisito. (garfo = masculino, colher = feminino, faca = neutro)


Valdría la pena aprender esa lengua si alguien quiere empezar a aprender lenguas extranjeras. te lo recomiendo, ¡es divertido!


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> Você tem um ponto ...O alemão é muito parecido com o inglês ... mas, Às vezes, palavras específicas de gênero são esquisito. (garfo = masculino, colher = feminino, faca = neutro)


That was good, ngl


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> That was good, ngl


obrigado


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

A língua portuguesa às vezes pode ser um pouco complicado para mim, pois existem várias palavras semelhantes nas dois línguas. então fico confuso de vez em quando.


----------



## Spino64 (Jul 27, 2020)

Unmöglich


----------



## dragonmaster (Jul 27, 2020)

οπωσδηποτε εχει καιρο να γραψω σε αυτο το φορουμ


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2020)

Und nicht vergessen
Zähneputzen nach dem Essen.


----------



## antiNT (Jul 27, 2020)

Je me demande si la plupart des gens sur ce post prennent le temps d'utiliser Google Traduction pour se comprendre les uns les autres ou bien décident d'ignorer les messages tout simplement.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2020)

antiNT said:


> Je me demande si la plupart des gens sur ce post prennent le temps d'utiliser Google Traduction pour se comprendre les uns les autres ou bien décident d'ignorer les messages tout simplement.



Das hängt ganz vom Tage ab bei mir.
Manchmal lese ich die ganze Seite,machmal schreib ich einfach was dazu und gut ist.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

antiNT said:


> Je me demande si la plupart des gens sur ce post prennent le temps d'utiliser Google Traduction pour se comprendre les uns les autres ou bien décident d'ignorer les messages tout simplement.


Personellement je prends le temps de lire chaque messages, avec google si nécessaire, étant donné que je parle français, j'arrive à interpréter un peu d'espagnol et de portuguais.

Le plaisir au final est que l'on arrive à maintenir une conversation, parfois en 4 langues ou plus à la fois.
C'est amusant d'avoir un peu de variété xD


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Personellement je prends le temps de lire chaque messages, avec google si nécessaire, étant donné que je parle français, j'arrive à interpréter un peu d'espagnol et de portuguais.
> 
> Le plaisir au final est que l'on arrive à maintenir une conversation, parfois en 4 langues ou plus à la fois.
> C'est amusant d'avoir un peu de variété xD


En especial cuando en el resto del foro debe ser en puro inglés. pero si da risa que basado en este hilo, casi nadie es un hablante nativo del inglés.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> En especial cuando en el resto del foro debe ser en puro inglés. pero si da risa que basado en este hilo, casi nadie es un hablante nativo del inglés.


C'est amusant, en effet xD
Savoir parler plus d'une langue est quelque chose que je respecte énormément, sachant que c'est difficile, selon l'expérience et la pratique.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> En especial cuando en el resto del foro debe ser en puro inglés. pero si da risa que basado en este hilo, casi nadie es un hablante nativo del inglés.



Das liegt möglicherweise daran,das viele Ihre eigene Muttersprache nicht mehr beherrschen geschweige denn lesen oder schreiben können....und das kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht wegen zu wenig "Schule" oder Ähnlichem.....


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> C'est amusant, en effet xD
> Savoir parler plus d'une langue est quelque chose que je respecte énormément, sachant que c'est difficile, selon l'expérience et la pratique.


Ha sido un buen desafío tratar de aprender dos lenguas al mismo tiempo. el alemán y portugués no tienen casi nada que ver, pero los estoy aprendiendo al mismo tiempo. ¿por qué no?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Ha sido un buen desafío tratar de aprender dos lenguas al mismo tiempo. el alemán y portugués no tienen casi nada que ver, pero los estoy aprendiendo al mismo tiempo. ¿por qué no?


Quand on veut, on peut!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> C'est amusant, en effet xD
> Savoir parler plus d'une langue est quelque chose que je respecte énormément, sachant que c'est difficile, selon l'expérience et la pratique.


Honestamente, acho que duas línguas para mim é o suficiente XD


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

CPG said:


> Honestamente, acho que duas línguas para mim é o suficiente XD


Pareil pour moi. J'ai eu besoin de plusieurs années sans aide pour maitriser l'anglais, haha.

Je voudrais apprendre le latin, un jour.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 28, 2020)

Qual "Custom Title" eu devo ter?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

CPG said:


> Honestamente, acho que duas línguas para mim é o suficiente XD


Manche scheitern schon an einer Sprache....


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Das liegt möglicherweise daran,das viele Ihre eigene Muttersprache nicht mehr beherrschen geschweige denn lesen oder schreiben können....und das kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht wegen zu wenig "Schule" oder Ähnlichem.....


Eso lo veo mucho aquí en Estados Unidos. en especial cuando se trata de personas que llevan mucho tiempo viviendo aquí y que no encuentran una forma de usar su lengua nativa. es una lástima cuando sucede. por eso estoy agradecido de que la mayoría de mi familia no puede hablar nada más que el castellano. es una buena excusa para seguir hablando mi lengua natal.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Qual "Custom Title" eu devo ter?


Der im Karton sitzt und Fotos macht....


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Qual "Custom Title" eu devo ter?


No sé, tal vez algo relacionado a tu foto de perfil. algo relacionado a tu personalidad, o una frase favorita. mi título es solamente una de mis palabras favoritos del castellano.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Qual "Custom Title" eu devo ter?


Anything you want I guess.

I took some Latin words for mine.



alexander1970 said:


> Manche scheitern schon an einer Sprache....View attachment 219150


Brutal, mais véridique xD



GABO1423 said:


> Eso lo veo mucho aquí en Estados Unidos. en especial cuando se trata de personas que llevan mucho tiempo viviendo aquí y que no encuentran una forma de usar su lengua nativa. es una lástima cuando sucede. por eso estoy agradecido de que la mayoría de mi familia no puede hablar nada más que el castellano. es una buena excusa para seguir hablando mi lengua natal.


C'est un peu spécial au canada.
La langue officielle est l'anglais, mais le français existe bel et bien dans plusieurs provinces, en majorité au québec.
C'est cool d'avoir quelque chose d'unique.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> C'est un peu spécial au canada.
> La langue officielle est l'anglais, mais le français existe bel et bien dans plusieurs provinces, en majorité au québec.
> C'est cool d'avoir quelque chose d'unique.


En mi ciudad natal hay dos lenguas oficiales, una es el castellano y la otro es una lengua indígena llamada wayuunaiki. esa lengua indígena es definitivamente algo especial de mi ciudad.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> En mi ciudad natal hay dos lenguas oficiales, una es el castellano y la otro es una lengua indígena llamada wayuunaiki. esa lengua indígena es definitivamente algo especial de mi ciudad.


J'imagine que cette langue indigène est riche en histoire et culture, aussi!


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I took some Latin words for mine.


PERSONA SECRETIVA FELINEVS
Así sería tu título en la época de los romanos.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> C'est un peu spécial au canada.
> La langue officielle est l'anglais, mais le français existe bel et bien dans plusieurs provinces, en majorité au québec.
> C'est cool d'avoir quelque chose d'unique.



Da haben wir was ganz Spezielles.Da wären

- Burgenland - da mischt sich vieles zusammen hauptsächlich "krawodisch" (kroatisch)
- Wien - die "Weana Bazi" ein Slang/Dialekt unvergleichbar
- Steiermark - waff waff - die "bellen" beim Reden abhängig aus welcher Region sie stammen
- Kärtnen - Bohnen sind Strankalan also sehr speziell
- Tirol - Bischt a Tiroler,bischt a Mensch,bischt koa Tiroler,bischt koa Mensch.....
- Vorarlberg - die würden lieber zur Schweiz dazugehören....


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Burgenland


Pendant un instant j'ai lu "Burgerland" 

Le royaume du Burger King pour Alexander hahahaha


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Da haben wir was ganz Spezielles.Da wären
> 
> - Burgenland - da mischt sich vieles zusammen hauptsächlich "krawodisch" (kroatisch)
> - Wien - die "Weana Bazi" ein Slang/Dialekt unvergleichbar
> ...


Una cosa interesante de la cual me acorde. mi ciudad natal, Maracaibo fue originalmente una colonia alemana llamada pequeña venecia (del cual proviene el nombre de Venezuela) y lugar se convirtió en una colonia española. y también hay una gran influencia alemana e italiana en mi ciudad debido a mucha migración de esos países.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Una cosa interesante de la cual me acorde. mi ciudad natal, Maracaibo fue originalmente una colonia alemana llamada pequeña venecia (del cual proviene el nombre de Venezuela) y lugar se convirtió en una colonia española. y también hay una gran influencia alemana e italiana en mi ciudad debido a mucha migración de esos países.


Die "Deutschen" sind heute überall....das ist das "Vermächtnis von 1945" und der späteren Jahre.....
(Bitte keine "Diskussion" daraus machen,es ist Tatsache).


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Die "Deutschen" sind heute überall....das ist das "Vermächtnis von 1945" und der späteren Jahre.....
> (Bitte keine "Diskussion" daraus machen,es ist Tatsache).


Me estaba refiriendo más a la época colonial. siglo XVI para ser específicos. después de todo, mi ciudad fue fundada por un alemán. y su nombre original era *Neu Nürnberg. *Ambrose von Alfinger fundó la ciudad hace casi 491 años atrás.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

hey guys what's up.i figured i'd show you all my first language too.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> hey guys what's up.i figured i'd show you all my first language too.


Mierda, vos si sois aburrido chamo.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

i don't understand. is this some sort of reality tv show prank? look i know i do some wierd things but you don't need to fucking record me god damn.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> i don't understand. is this some sort of reality tv show prank? look i know i do some wierd things but you don't need to fucking record me god damn.


Se nota lo muy poco que encajas aquí, porque es muy raro ver a alguien que habla inglés de forma nativa.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> i don't understand. is this some sort of reality tv show prank? look i know i do some wierd things but you don't need to fucking record me god damn.


Tu es en direct à la tv, trop tard!


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

EYE. DOO. NOT. UNDER. STAND. YOU.

stop insulting me! i'm telling mom.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Tu es en direct à la tv, trop tard!


Mierda, el pobre diablo no puede hablar más lenguas. ¿podrá sobrevivir?


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Tu es en direct à la tv, trop tard!


oh i understand that lol.

what is the word for thank you in french? was it like... ta guell? hmmmm....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

Woher wissen eigentlich alle Leute,dass ich Burger King so gerne mag ?  
 
Sowas....


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Woher wissen eigentlich alle Leute,dass ich Burger King so gerne mag ?  View attachment 219153
> Sowas....


yes i like dairy queen too.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> EYE. DOO. NOT. UNDER. STAND. YOU.
> 
> stop insulting me! i'm telling mom.


¿No me entendéis? bueno pues.
I said that you are kind of boring, since its pretty uncommon for someone in here to actually have English as a first language.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

i feel like i;m in the middle of a ritual. when are the sacrifices coming over?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> oh i understand that lol.
> 
> what is the word for thank you in french? was it like... ta guell? hmmmm....


Naaah
It would be "merci"
"Ta gueule" is "shut up"


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> i feel like i;m in the middle of a ritual. when are the sacrifices coming over?


They've already arrived, if you know what I mean. 
LLEGÓ EL SACRIFICIO.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

oh. well i got that really mixed up lol.


VinsCool said:


> Naaah
> It would be "merci"
> "Ta gueule" is "shut up"


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> They've already arrived, if you know what I mean.
> LLEGÓ EL SACRIFICIO.


FAITES COULER LE SANG DU SACRIFIÉ


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

NOOO NOT THE SACRIFICOH

i heard that the upside down question mark means ssarcasm is that true?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> NOOO NOT THE SACRIFICOH
> 
> i heard that the upside down question mark means ssarcasm is that true?


You just lay down, it will all be fine. 
VAMOS A EMPEZAR ESTO A LO AZTECA, DALE PUES


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> NOOO NOT THE SACRIFICOH
> 
> i heard that the upside down question mark means ssarcasm is that true?


No, it's the Spanish structure for interrogative or exclamative sentence.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

so,,, uhhh... do you guys like eating corn too?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> so,,, uhhh... do you guys like eating corn too?


Un poco, pero me gusta con sangre de sacrificio.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Un poco, pero me gusta con sangre de sacrificio.


J'aime bien avec un steak de sacrifié aussi.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Un poco, pero me gusta con sangre de sacrificio.


what? you know what i'll take that as a yes.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> No, it's the Spanish structure for interrogative or exclamative sentence.


Examples:
English: How are you? - Spanish: ¿como estás?
English: Fuck you! - Spanish: ¡jodete!


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

AN AUSSI SACRIFICE STEAK? WHAT?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

Heute gibt´s eine "mediterrane" Pfanne zum Mittagessen.


Wenn ich nicht vergesse
und alles selber esse
gibt es in bälde
ein fotografiertes Gemälde.

(In Englisch wird sich das leider nicht so reimen...)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



TomRannd said:


> AN AUSSI SACRIFICE STEAK? WHAT?


Welchen Übersetzer benutzt du den ? Jemanden aus Timbuktu ?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> AN AUSSI SACRIFICE STEAK? WHAT?


Calm down, it will be over soon. 
¿Puedo publicar una foto de un sacrificio azteca aquí?


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

what if i spoke pirate. 

arr me aties howarrr yer doinnn

capin cronch is ferr yer brakfast yee arrr


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> what if i spoke pirate.
> 
> arr me aties howarrr yer doinnn
> 
> capin cronch is ferr yer brakfast yee arrr


Todavía entiendo.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

oo i can speak broken engish!

what is yes can help me? understand? no yes? help? brain? fart yes? hello confuses you hello?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> oo i can speak broken engish!
> 
> what is yes can help me? understand? no yes? help? brain? fart yes? hello confuses you hello?


Todavía entiendo.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Calm down, it will be over soon.
> ¿Puedo publicar una foto de un sacrificio azteca aquí?


En autant que ce n'est rien de vraiment graphique ou violent, oui.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> En autant que ce n'est rien de vraiment graphique ou violent, oui.


Mierda, entonces no puedo. los aztecas eran jodidos con sus sacrificios. casi toda imagen que encuentro, hay imágenes gráficas.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

cranky money? understand me? hello please? are you listen? respond in cap yes hat? no cap?

speak in! ganstar? i could? or speak yes in yoda even laugh loud out tee hee


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Mierda, entonces no puedo. los aztecas eran jodidos con sus sacrificios. casi toda imagen que encuentro, hay imágenes gráficas.


Ouais... Je sais. Malheureusement il y a des limites sur gbatemp


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> cranky money? understand me? hello please? are you listen? respond in cap yes hat? no cap?
> 
> speak in! ganstar? i could? or speak yes in yoda even laugh loud out tee hee


Todavía entiendo.



VinsCool said:


> Ouais... Je sais. Malheureusement il y a des limites sur gbatemp


Honestamente no importa, ver como los aztecas arrancaban los corazones de la gente tampoco es algo bonito.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

i agree. with whatever you just said.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> i agree. with whatever you just said.


No you don't. You don't know what I said. 
Por eso eres aburrido.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> No you don't. You don't know what I said.
> Por eso eres aburrido.


i agree with that too.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> No you don't. You don't know what I said.
> Por eso eres aburrido.


Je crois que notre ami Tom s'amuse à faire le troll


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> i agree with that too.


Todavía entiendo.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

oui oui. trolling is a fun past time oui oui. although my skills are not as powerful as before... i miss you PEDOPHILE_PEAPODD... we had good times together.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Je crois que notre ami Tom s'amuse à faire le troll


NOOOO, no me había dado cuenta. ¿en serio? pero que te puede dar esa idea. wow.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> PEDOPHILE_PEAPODD


Excuse me what the fuck


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Excuse me what the fuck


Bienvenida al borde del foro. ¿QUÉ CARAJOS ES ESE NOMBRE?


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Excuse me what the fuck


it was a discord thing.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> it was a discord thing.


I don't want to know anymore....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> oui oui. trolling is a fun past time oui oui. although my skills are not as powerful as before... i miss you PEDOPHILE_PEAPODD... we had good times together.






TomRannd said:


> it was a discord thing.



Careful....this Topic is HOT actual !!!


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

mwahahahaha looks like i still got it


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Bienvenida al borde del foro. ¿QUÉ CARAJOS ES ESE NOMBRE?


C'est drôle. En français ça sonne comme "Le Bordel du Forum"
I will let you figure out what "bordel" means, there could be 2 possible answers, and both could work, depending on the context


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Excuse me what the fuck


Esa reacción no la he tenido desde que vi a Ridley ser anunciado para el Smash Ultimate.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

Что? Я только один скажите в русский..


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Что? Я только один скажите в русский..


Sip, y también el único que no usa este alfabeto.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

i agree


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> i agree


Todavía entiendo.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

what are you fucking saying lol it sounds like nintendo savage or something idek man


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> what are you fucking saying lol it sounds like nintendo savage or something idek man


That's why you translate, Tom. 
Pero todavía entiendo.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> what are you fucking saying lol it sounds like nintendo savage or something idek man


"I still understand"

Funnily enough, entendio sounds a lot like "entendre". So it could mean "I still hear you" when translated literally to French.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> "I still understand"
> 
> Funnily enough, entendio sounds a lot like "entendre". So it could mean "I still hear you" when translated literally to French.


Bueno, puede ser usado para ese contexto. pero en castellano se dice: "todavía te escucho"


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Sip, y también el único que no usa este alfabeto.



Да. Это "латинский алфавит" трудно понять. Вы скажите испанский, да?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 28, 2020)

Get in the van


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Bueno, puede ser usado para ese contexto. pero en castellano se dice: "todavía te escucho"


Ça revient sur ce que je disais l'autre jour. La similitude entre les langues est quelque chose de vraiment cool


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Да. Это "латинский алфавит" трудно понять. Вы скажите испанский, да?


¡La misma lengua, mi amigo ruso!



GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


Jodete, dilo en castellano y tal vez lo haga.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


Нет. Хуй тебе.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

big brain time.

todeviendo or whaever has "to" in it. two in french is deux. if you were to straighten out the number 2 you have an l. so that means it is "I". divendo is familiar too. but icant grasp it yet. so let me move on and play some hang man. okay so entiendo sounds like nintendo but i would bet money it doesnt mean nintendo so.... tendo is like... you tend to something right? okay so then.... tend... en... entend... flip the e sidewways its a cute little fucked up u... okay so... un... untend... mmm... understand? 

okay now... what if... vendo is like short for vending machine. but vending machines don't move or do anything so... OH! ITS A STANDING VENDING MACHINE

YOU ARE SAYING I STILL UNDERSTAND!


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> big brain time.
> 
> todeviendo or whaever has "to" in it. two in french is deux. if you were to straighten out the number 2 you have an l. so that means it is "I". divendo is familiar too. but icant grasp it yet. so let me move on and play some hang man. okay so entiendo sounds like nintendo but i would bet money it doesnt mean nintendo so.... tendo is like... you tend to something right? okay so then.... tend... en... entend... flip the e sidewways its a cute little fucked up u... okay so... un... untend... mmm... understand?
> 
> ...


Todavía entiendo. aunque se está hablando más difícil.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> big brain time.
> 
> todeviendo or whaever has "to" in it. two in french is deux. if you were to straighten out the number 2 you have an l. so that means it is "I". divendo is familiar too. but icant grasp it yet. so let me move on and play some hang man. okay so entiendo sounds like nintendo but i would bet money it doesnt mean nintendo so.... tendo is like... you tend to something right? okay so then.... tend... en... entend... flip the e sidewways its a cute little fucked up u... okay so... un... untend... mmm... understand?
> 
> ...


Ce fût une réponse très élaborée :v


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ce fût une réponse très élaborée :v


Como esos memes del illuminati confirmado.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

did i get it right? i remember reading somewhere that minions talk in several different languages. so i just ate a lot of carbs. now i understand how they managed to import the seed into an apple without plastic surgeory.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Como esos memes del illuminati confirmado.


I didn't even need to use google to understand this one


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ce fût une réponse très élaborée :v


Да. Это правда.. Вы скажите.. Французский из Канады?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I didn't even need to use google to understand this one


DALE PUES.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

oui oui


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Да. Это правда.. Вы скажите.. Французский из Канады?


Correct


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Correct


Directo de Québec, la versión mejorada de Francia.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

++++++++++[>+>+++>+++++++>++++++++++<<<<-]>>>>+++++++++++++++.----.--.--------.---.+++++++++++++.-----------.+++++++++++++++++++++.<<++.>>----------.-.-----------.++.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.-----.---.--------.<<.>>+++++++++.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.------------.---.<<.>>++++++++++++++++++.--------.+++.------.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++++.----------------------.++++++++++++++++++.<<.>>------------.++++++++.-..-------------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++.---.---..<<.>>+.--------.<<++++++++++++++.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Correct


АХ! Хорошо. У меня есть семья живёт в Канада.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> oui oui


Todavía entiendo.



TomRannd said:


> ++++++++++[>+>+++>+++++++>++++++++++<<<<-]>>>>+++++++++++++++.----.--.--------.---.+++++++++++++.-----------.+++++++++++++++++++++.<<++.>>----------.-.-----------.++.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.-----.---.--------.<<.>>+++++++++.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.------------.---.<<.>>++++++++++++++++++.--------.+++.------.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++++.----------------------.++++++++++++++++++.<<.>>------------.++++++++.-..-------------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++.---.---..<<.>>+.--------.<<++++++++++++++.


Todavía entiendo.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Directo de Québec, la versión mejorada de Francia.


Haha, trop cool, j'ai parfaitement compris sans utiliser google encore une fois.
Et oui, le français supérieur vient du québec


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

lol then what did i say mister


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> lol then what did i say mister


Yes.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Yes.


...

you know what. never mind


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Todavía entiendo.
> 
> 
> Todavía entiendo.



Вот это да! Ты не говоришь "Испанский", ты скажите всё!


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> ++++++++++[>+>+++>+++++++>++++++++++<<<<-]>>>>+++++++++++++++.----.--.--------.---.+++++++++++++.-----------.+++++++++++++++++++++.<<++.>>----------.-.-----------.++.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.-----.---.--------.<<.>>+++++++++.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.------------.---.<<.>>++++++++++++++++++.--------.+++.------.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++++.----------------------.++++++++++++++++++.<<.>>------------.++++++++.-..-------------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++.---.---..<<.>>+.--------.<<++++++++++++++.


"somebody once told me the world was gonna roll me" I know All-Star when I see it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> "somebody once told me the world was gonna roll me" I know All-Star when I see ir.


You've been Shrek'd in Brainfuck


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> lol then what did i say mister


Ты скажи, "++++++++++[>+>+++>+++++++>++++++++++<<<<-]>>>>+++++++++++++++.----.--.--------.---.+++++++++++++.-----------.+++++++++++++++++++++.<<++.>>----------.-.-----------.++.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.-----.---.--------.<<.>>+++++++++.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.------------.---.<<.>>++++++++++++++++++.--------.+++.------.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++++.----------------------.++++++++++++++++++.<<.>>------------.++++++++.-..-------------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++.---.---..<<.>>+.--------.<<++++++++++++++.".


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> You've been Shrek'd in Brainfuck


En efecto, pero me gusta mucho la canción entonces no me importa.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> En efecto, pero me gusta mucho la canción entonces no me importa.


Pareil pour moi, lol


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Ты скажи, "++++++++++[>+>+++>+++++++>++++++++++<<<<-]>>>>+++++++++++++++.----.--.--------.---.+++++++++++++.-----------.+++++++++++++++++++++.<<++.>>----------.-.-----------.++.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.-----.---.--------.<<.>>+++++++++.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++.------------.---.<<.>>++++++++++++++++++.--------.+++.------.--------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++++.----------------------.++++++++++++++++++.<<.>>------------.++++++++.-..-------------.<<.>>+++++++++++++++++.---.---..<<.>>+.--------.<<++++++++++++++.".


Mierda, me hubiera gustado haber dicho eso.....


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Pareil pour moi, lol



Это странно для меня, Даже на французском вы говорите "LOL" когда "LOL" - английская фраза...


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

..... ..... ..... ..... !?!!. ?.... ..... ..... ..... .?.?! .?... .....
..... ..... ....! .!.!! !!!!! !!.?. ..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?!!! !!!!!
!!!!! !!!?. ?!.?! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! .!!!. ?.... ..... ..... ...!?
!!.?. ..... ..... ..... ?.?!. ?.... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... .!.!.
!!!!! !!!!. ?.... ..... ..... ...!? !!.?! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! ?.?!. ?!!!!
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!.!! !.?.. ..... ..... ..... !?!!. ?.... ..... .....
..?.? !.?.. ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ...!. !.!!! !!!!! !.?.. .....
..... ..... !?!!. ?!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!?.? !.?!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!.
!!!.? ..... ..... ..... ..!?! !.?.. ..... ..... ....? .?!.? ..... .....
..... ..... ..... ..... !.!!! !!!!! !.!.? ..... ..... ..... ..!?! !.?!!
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!? .?!.? !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !.!!! .?... ..... .....
..... .!?!! .?... ..... ..... ..... ?.?!. ?.... ..!.! !!!!. ..... .....
....! .?... ..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! ?.?!. ?!!!!
!!!!! !!!!! !!!.? ..... ..... ..... ..!?! !.?.. ..... ..... ....? .?!.?
..... ...!. ..!.! !!!!. ?.... ...!? !!.?. ..... ?.?!. ?.... ..!.? .....
..!?! !.?!! !!!!? .?!.? !!!!! ..... ..... .!... ..... ...!. !!!!! !!!!!
!!!!! .?... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.? !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !?.?! .?!!! !!!!!
!!!!! !!.?. ..... ..... ..... ...!? !!.?. ..... ..... ..... ..?.? !.?..
....! .?... ....! ?!!.? !!!!! !?.?! .?!!! !!!!. ..!.? ..... ..!?! !.?..
....? .?!.? ..!.? ..... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.? !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!?.
?!.?! !!!!. ?.... ..... ..... ...!? !!.?. ..... ..... ..... ?.?!. ?....
!.... ..... ..... .!.?. ..... .!?!! .?... ...?. ?!.?. ...!. ?.... .....
!?!!. ?!!!! !!!!? .?!.? !!!.. ..... ....! .?... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.?
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !?.?! .?!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!.!! !.?.. ..... ..... .....
!?!!. ?.... ..... ..... ..?.? !.?.. ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ...!.
!.!!! !!!!! !.?.. ..... ..... ..... !?!!. ?!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!?.? !.?!!
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!. !!!.? ..... ..... ..... ..!?! !.?.. ..... .....
....? .?!.? ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... !.!.! !!!!! !!!.? .....
..... ..... ..!?! !.?!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!? .?!.? !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!!
!.!!! .?... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.? ..... ..... ..... .?.?! .?... .....
..... ..... ..... ..... ..!.! .!!!! !!!!! .?... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.?
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !?.?! .?!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!.! !!.?. ..... .....
..... .!?!! .?... ..... ..... ...?. ?!.?. ..... ..... ..... ..... .....
....! .!.!! !!!!! !!.?. ..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!?.
?!.?! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! .?.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Это странно для меня, Даже на французском вы говорите "LOL" когда "LOL" - английская фраза...


La ironía... probablemente es peor cuando dices "LOL" porque no comparten el alfabeto.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> ..... ..... ..... ..... !?!!. ?.... ..... ..... ..... .?.?! .?... .....
> ..... ..... ....! .!.!! !!!!! !!.?. ..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?!!! !!!!!
> !!!!! !!!?. ?!.?! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! .!!!. ?.... ..... ..... ...!?
> !!.?. ..... ..... ..... ?.?!. ?.... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... .!.!.
> ...



.............................. Что? Скажите ещё раз, пожалувста.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> .............................. Что? Скажите ещё раз, пожалувста.


..... ..... ..... ..... !?!!. ?.... ..... ..... ..... .?.?! .?... .....
..... ..... ....! .!.!! !!!!! !!.?. ..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?!!! !!!!!
!!!!! !!!?. ?!.?! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! .!!!. ?.... ..... ..... ...!?
!!.?. ..... ..... ..... ?.?!. ?.... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... .!.!.
!!!!! !!!!. ?.... ..... ..... ...!? !!.?! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! ?.?!. ?!!!!
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!.!! !.?.. ..... ..... ..... !?!!. ?.... ..... .....
..?.? !.?.. ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ...!. !.!!! !!!!! !.?.. .....
..... ..... !?!!. ?!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!?.? !.?!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!.
!!!.? ..... ..... ..... ..!?! !.?.. ..... ..... ....? .?!.? ..... .....
..... ..... ..... ..... !.!!! !!!!! !.!.? ..... ..... ..... ..!?! !.?!!
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!? .?!.? !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !.!!! .?... ..... .....
..... .!?!! .?... ..... ..... ..... ?.?!. ?.... ..!.! !!!!. ..... .....
....! .?... ..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! ?.?!. ?!!!!
!!!!! !!!!! !!!.? ..... ..... ..... ..!?! !.?.. ..... ..... ....? .?!.?
..... ...!. ..!.! !!!!. ?.... ...!? !!.?. ..... ?.?!. ?.... ..!.? .....
..!?! !.?!! !!!!? .?!.? !!!!! ..... ..... .!... ..... ...!. !!!!! !!!!!
!!!!! .?... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.? !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !?.?! .?!!! !!!!!
!!!!! !!.?. ..... ..... ..... ...!? !!.?. ..... ..... ..... ..?.? !.?..
....! .?... ....! ?!!.? !!!!! !?.?! .?!!! !!!!. ..!.? ..... ..!?! !.?..
....? .?!.? ..!.? ..... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.? !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!?.
?!.?! !!!!. ?.... ..... ..... ...!? !!.?. ..... ..... ..... ?.?!. ?....
!.... ..... ..... .!.?. ..... .!?!! .?... ...?. ?!.?. ...!. ?.... .....
!?!!. ?!!!! !!!!? .?!.? !!!.. ..... ....! .?... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.?
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !?.?! .?!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!.!! !.?.. ..... ..... .....
!?!!. ?.... ..... ..... ..?.? !.?.. ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ...!.
!.!!! !!!!! !.?.. ..... ..... ..... !?!!. ?!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!?.? !.?!!
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!. !!!.? ..... ..... ..... ..!?! !.?.. ..... .....
....? .?!.? ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... !.!.! !!!!! !!!.? .....
..... ..... ..!?! !.?!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!? .?!.? !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!!
!.!!! .?... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.? ..... ..... ..... .?.?! .?... .....
..... ..... ..... ..... ..!.! .!!!! !!!!! .?... ..... ..... ....! ?!!.?
!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !?.?! .?!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!.! !!.?. ..... .....
..... .!?!! .?... ..... ..... ...?. ?!.?. ..... ..... ..... ..... .....
....! .!.!! !!!!! !!.?. ..... ..... ..... .!?!! .?!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!?.
?!.?! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! .?.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> La ironía... probablemente es peor cuando dices "LOL" porque no comparten el alfabeto.


Да.. самый близкий здесь "ЛОЛ".


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Это странно для меня, Даже на французском вы говорите "LOL" когда "LOL" - английская фраза...


I mean this was what I learned since the MSN days, and it just stuck. French people would usually use MDR but this is basically the same thing.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I mean this was what I learned since the MSN days, and it just stuck. French people would usually use MDR but this is basically the same thing.


No hay contraparte a LOL en castellano. entonces nos toca decir otras mamadas.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

does merde mean shit in french vin?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> does merde mean shit in french vin?


Sí.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> La ironía... probablemente es peor cuando dices "LOL" porque no comparten el alfabeto.


В Руссия, большинство людей есть два клавиатура, один латинский алфавит, одна кириллица. Или программное обеспечение делает это.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> No hay contraparte a LOL en castellano. entonces nos toca decir otras mamadas.


J'ai l'impression que google a foiré sur ce coup-ci LOL


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I mean this was what I learned since the MSN days, and it just stuck. French people would usually use MDR but this is basically the same thing.


Здесь, мы скажи "ХАХАХА!" или "ХЕХЕХЕ!"


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> J'ai l'impression que google a foiré sur ce coup-ci LOL
> 
> View attachment 219179


De bolas. Here's a better translation: There is no counterpart to LOL in Spanish, so we have to use some other shit instead.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> De bolas. Here's a better translation: There is no counterpart to LOL in Spanish, so we have to use some other shit instead.


I am rather concerned as to why "blowjob" was appropriate for Google


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I am rather concerned as to why "blowjob" was appropriate for Google "rofl2:


It really goes to show how vulgar is the dialect of Spanish where I come from.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> De bolas. Here's a better translation: There is no counterpart to LOL in Spanish, so we have to use some other shit instead.


Что ты скажите?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> It really goes to show how vulgar is the dialect of Spanish where I come from.


To be fair, French from Québec is rather vulgar as well, due to being evolved from France by 400 years, many archaic words stayed in the vocabulary, so many times we sound like sailors lol


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Что ты скажите?


Cosas como: "¡fuera de joda!" "¡me estáis jodiendo!" "¡que molleja!" "¡mardición!" etc.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Cosas como: "¡fuera de joda!" "¡me estáis jodiendo!" "¡que molleja!" "¡mardición!" etc.


Ах, я понять.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> To be fair, French from Québec is rather vulgar as well, due to being evolved from France by 400 years, many archaic words stayed in the vocabulary, so many times we sound like sailors lol


My custom title is a unique word that you only really find in my hometown, its equivalent in English would be "Holy shit"


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> To be fair, French from Québec is rather vulgar as well, due to being evolved from France by 400 years, many archaic words stayed in the vocabulary, so many times we sound like sailors lol


Русский не без ругательства... Например, "Хуй тебе!", "Сука блят!", "Отвяжись!", и больше.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Русский не без ругательства... Например, "Хуй тебе!", "Сука блят!", "Отвяжись!", и больше.


Las palabras más vulgares que usamos incluyen: coño, mierda, verga, jodete, maldito, pendejo, bastardo, pajuo, subnormal, escoria, etc.
Las frases que más uso son: largate al quinto coño, el coño de tu madre, ojalá te mueras solo y amarillento como un puto limón.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Las palabras más vulgares que usamos incluyen: coño, mierda, verga, jodete, maldito, pendejo, bastardo, pajuo, subnormal, escoria, etc.
> Las frases que más uso son: largate al quinto coño, el coño de tu madre, ojalá te mueras solo y amarillento como un puto limón.


Вот это да.. Я слышал те, когда я работал на мексиканском блошином рынке молодой девушкой. Но не последние два.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Вот это да.. Я слышал те, когда я работал на мексиканском блошином рынке молодой девушкой. Но не последние два.


De nuevo, nosotros los marachuchos somos muy vulgares


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> De nuevo, nosotros los marachuchos somos muy vulgares


Да, я могу сказать, хаха.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2020)

Irgendwelche Leute aus deutschland hier?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 29, 2020)

IcyCrypt said:


> Irgendwelche Leute aus deutschland hier?


No se, pero @alexander1970 es de Austria.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

IcyCrypt said:


> Irgendwelche Leute aus deutschland hier?



Servas Nachbar.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Servas Nachbar.


¿No sería: "Servus Nachbar"?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> No sería: "Servus Nachbar"?


Mundartsprache.

Servus - Servas oder Serwas oder Ser´s
Hallo - Dere
Guten Tag - Griass Eich oder Griass Di
Mahlzeit - Moizeit

So in der (Mund) Art.


----------



## bubolechka (Jul 29, 2020)

Хеахеахеаеа, много добра тема, въпреки че едва ли някой ще ме разбере


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 29, 2020)

bubolechka said:


> Хеахеахеаеа, много добра тема, въпреки че едва ли някой ще ме разбере


Pará eso existen traductores amigo.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 30, 2020)

Não sei muito bem o que se passa aqui mas olá


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 30, 2020)

gnmmarechal said:


> Não sei muito bem o que se passa aqui mas olá


Hola, mi querido amigo portugués.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 30, 2020)

bubolechka said:


> Хеахеахеаеа, много добра тема, въпреки че едва ли някой ще ме разбере


Привет! Хаха, это правда.. Но я вас понимаю!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 30, 2020)

Russo, interessante!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

Griass eich,meine Freind.

Habt´s schon ein bisschen "deutsch" gelernt/geübt heute ?


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 2, 2020)

Thread está morta, denovo.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Guten Morgen.

1.253 Benachrichtigungen,ich weiss nicht welche davon wirklich einen Thread betreffen,da ich mich nun mindestens eine halbe Stunde durch die ganzen Profil Posts Benachrichtigungen durchackern darf.....


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 2, 2020)

nearly 10K views poggers


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> nearly 10K views poggers



Sehr schön,du Kasper.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 3, 2020)

Co-là breith sona mega don neach as sine air an temp. Leth-cheud bliadhna a dh'aois agus fhathast a ’dol gu làidir. Tapadh leibh airson a bhith nam charaid dhomh @alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Co-là breith sona mega don neach as sine air an temp. Leth-cheud bliadhna a dh'aois agus fhathast a ’dol gu làidir. Tapadh leibh airson a bhith nam charaid dhomh @alexander1970



Mei,dankeschön....das ist soooo nett von Dir.....in Deutsch geht das ein bisschen besser zu sagen:
Danke,mein Mäderl.

In English klingt das irgendwie "eigenartig" -> "Thank you,my Girl(ie)...."


----------



## E1ite007 (Aug 3, 2020)

No sabía que había una thread como esta, la verdad.
Es interesante... y a la ves algo extraño hablar mi idioma nativo en GBAtemp.


----------



## Stay026 (Aug 3, 2020)

Ik wil van een gebouw afspringen


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

Stay026 said:


> Ik wil van een gebouw afspringen



Na geh,wieso ? War Dein Tag so schlimm heute ?


----------



## Stay026 (Aug 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Na geh,wieso ? War Dein Tag so schlimm heute ?


Ja mijn dag is altijd zo slecht  En ik kom maar niet verder met hacken dus ik heb mijn hele dag weer verspilt


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

Stay026 said:


> Ja mijn dag is altijd zo slecht  En ik kom maar niet verder met hacken dus ik heb mijn hele dag weer verspilt



Oh,das tut mir sehr leid....das ist natürlich nicht so schön..
Aber gleich von einem Haus springen ? Dafür ist Dein Leben doch zu schade,oder ?

Ich kann Dir gerne ein Stück von meiner Geburtstagstorte anbieten,vielleicht hebt das Deine Stimmung ein bisschen.❤


----------



## Stay026 (Aug 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh,das tut mir sehr leid....das ist natürlich nicht so schön..
> Aber gleich von einem Haus springen ? Dafür ist Dein Leben doch zu schade,oder ?
> 
> Ich kann Dir gerne ein Stück von meiner Geburtstagstorte anbieten,vielleicht hebt das Deine Stimmung ein bisschen.❤


Gefeliciteerd! ))
Ik ben altijd suicidaal  dat is mijn natuurlijke reactie wanneer het leven tegen valt
Bedankt voor het aanbieden van je verjaardagstaart hihi


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

Stay026 said:


> Gefeliciteerd! ))
> Ik ben altijd suicidaal  dat is mijn natuurlijke reactie wanneer het leven tegen valt
> Bedankt voor het aanbieden van je verjaardagstaart hihi



Dankeschön,das ist sehr nett von Dir.

Besser darüber reden,ein Stück Kuchen oder Torte verdrücken und nicht gleich von Häusern springen.


----------



## Stay026 (Aug 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Dankeschön,das ist sehr nett von Dir.
> 
> Besser darüber reden,ein Stück Kuchen oder Torte verdrücken und nicht gleich von Häusern springen.


Hihi dankjewel, ik zal niet meer van een gebouw afspringen zodra ik eindelijk een vraag kan stellen op deze site


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

Stay026 said:


> Hihi dankjewel, ik zal niet meer van een gebouw afspringen zodra ik eindelijk een vraag kan stellen op deze site


Dankeschön.

Jederzeit,dafür ist eine Community ja schliesslich da.


----------



## Xerion (Aug 4, 2020)

È il compleanno!
Piove.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)

Xerion said:


> È il compleanno!
> Piove.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag !! 
Auch wenns es regnen sollte....
(gestern regnete es auch und ich war echt sehr erfreut darüber.)


----------



## Xerion (Aug 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag !!
> Auch wenns es regnen sollte....
> (gestern regnete es auch und ich war echt sehr erfreut darüber.)


<3


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 14, 2020)

POG THIS IS THE 4TH MOST VIEWED EOF THREAD


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> POG THIS IS THE 4TH MOST VIEWED EOF THREAD


----------



## E1ite007 (Aug 14, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>



Esa no me la esperaba.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> Esa no me la esperaba.


 Por qué causa, razón, motivo o circunstancia?


----------



## E1ite007 (Aug 14, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Por qué causa, razón, motivo o circunstancia?


El video es lo que no me esperaba.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> El video es lo que no me esperaba.


Me pareció apropiado, puesto que Estelfi está celebrando que su tred es uno de los más vistos 〜(꒪꒳꒪)〜


----------



## E1ite007 (Aug 14, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Me pareció apropiado, puesto que Estelfi está celebrando que su tred es uno de los más vistos 〜(꒪꒳꒪)〜


Es impresionante que en 4 meses haya alcanzado 35 páginas de respuestas y más de 10,000 vistas.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2020)

No mames!
Ésto ya tiene 4 meses?
Khe berga?

Ni me había dado cuenta de ello si no es por que lo mencionaste ahorita.


----------



## E1ite007 (Aug 14, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> No mames!
> Ésto ya tiene 4 meses?
> Khe berga?
> 
> Ni me había dado cuenta de ello si no es por que lo mencionaste ahorita.


Netón. @Stealphie lo creó el 12 de mayo.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> Netón. @Stealphie lo creó el 12 de mayo.


Simón ya wachie.

Me parece que éstos vatos traducen todo.
No creo que puedan traducir el Mexicano coloquial.


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 14, 2020)

Oi


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> POG THIS IS THE 4TH MOST VIEWED EOF THREAD


POGCHAMP


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

Dh ’fheuch mi, is dòcha gun do dh’ fhàilnich mi gu truagh, is dòcha nach fhaigh mi cothrom eile ach bha meas mòr agam air a h-uile mionaid fucking agus dh ’ionnsaich mi tòrr mòr.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Dh ’fheuch mi, is dòcha gun do dh’ fhàilnich mi gu truagh, is dòcha nach fhaigh mi cothrom eile ach bha meas mòr agam air a h-uile mionaid fucking agus dh ’ionnsaich mi tòrr mòr.



Jedesmal,wenn ich etwas von dir in Schottisch lese,glaub ich es geht um Hämorrhoiden.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Jedesmal,wenn ich etwas von dir in Schottisch lese,glaub ich es geht um Hämorrhoiden.View attachment 221558


dè carson agus ciamar?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

Die Begriffe/Wörter......das liest sich so.

Hem orr hoid and Gon orr hea.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Die Begriffe/Wörter......das liest sich so.
> 
> Hem orr hoid and Gon orr hea.
> 
> View attachment 221559


nach eil iad nan dà charactar bho chòmhlan bhràithrean?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> nach eil iad nan dà charactar bho chòmhlan bhràithrean?



...du meinst jetzt aber nicht meinen Lieblingsfilm "Fra Diavolo" (The Devil´s Brother) ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> ...du meinst jetzt aber nicht meinen Lieblingsfilm "Fra Diavolo" (The Devil´s Brother) ? View attachment 221562


Band of Brothers stupid lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Band of Brothers stupid lol




Der Laurel und Hardy Film ist doof ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Devil's_Brother



Das ist mein Lieblingsfilm.......jetzt bin ich echt traurig...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

cha chuala mi duilich mu dheidhinn roimhe lol.  Mar as trice cha bhith mi a ’coimhead ach filmichean bho na 50an is 60an gu sònraichte filmichean Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> cha chuala mi duilich mu dheidhinn roimhe lol.  Mar as trice cha bhith mi a ’coimhead ach filmichean bho na 50an is 60an gu sònraichte filmichean Audrey Hepburn.



Es ist wirklich einer ihrer komischten Filme (Laurel/Hardy).Aber möglicherweise in Englisch nicht so komisch.....


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 17, 2020)

PROTESTO! UM MOMENTO! TOMA ESSA!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 2, 2020)

bump
안녕하세요 eof의 shitposters


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 7, 2020)

ik spreek nu nederlands lmao


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> ik spreek nu nederlands lmao



Math dhut. Ciamar a thachair sin?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Math dhut. Ciamar a thachair sin?


schuld zondag met lubach


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> schuld zondag met lubach


Uill dh ’fhuadaich sin lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2020)

Schönen guten Morgen,liebe Community.❤


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> bump
> 안녕하세요 eof의 shitposters


반가워요, 같이 더많은 shitposting을 하시겠어요?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Sep 8, 2020)

Sigh...


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Sigh...


이매진 해빙 잉글리쉬 애스 어 퍼스트 랭귀지...


----------



## HxppyThxxghts (Sep 8, 2020)

Hola .-.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

HxppyThxxghts said:


> Hola .-.


안녕! 고양이 좋아하세요?


----------



## HxppyThxxghts (Sep 8, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> 안녕! 고양이 좋아하세요?


예


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 8, 2020)

0000100011


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2020)

Tha gràin agam nach eil @ alexander1970 a ’cleachdadh an làrach tuilleadh. Tha mi ag ionndrainn mo charaid gu mòr.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 9, 2020)

doe je ooit gewoon leren een taal dus je kunt vloeken zonder in de problemen te komen lmao


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tha gràin agam nach eil @ alexander1970 a ’cleachdadh an làrach tuilleadh. Tha mi ag ionndrainn mo charaid gu mòr.



Ich hatte gestern "Frauenprobleme".....



Migräne.... 

Matschbirne,Kopfweh.... war echt nich schön.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ich hatte gestern "Frauenprobleme".....View attachment 224286
> 
> 
> Migräne....View attachment 224287
> ...


Uill tha mi an dòchas gu bheil thu uile nas fheàrr a-nis.  An robh do bhean bhrèagha a ’cur dragh ort agus is e sin a thug ort migraine fhaighinn?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Uill tha mi an dòchas gu bheil thu uile nas fheàrr a-nis.  An robh do bhean bhrèagha a ’cur dragh ort agus is e sin a thug ort migraine fhaighinn?


Es war wegen Ihres Job anscheined...nachdem sie mir alles erzählt hat,hab ich glaubt mit zerreisst es den Kopf......war echt heftig....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Es war wegen Ihres Job anscheined...nachdem sie mir alles erzählt hat,hab ich glaubt mit zerreisst es den Kopf......war echt heftig....


Im so confused lol I translated that into English and Gaelic and it said. 

It was apparently because of your job ... after she told me everything, I think it's tearing my head ... it was really hard ...

How did my job cause a fight??


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Im so confused lol I translated that into English and Gaelic and it said.
> 
> It was apparently because of your job ... after she told me everything, I think it's tearing my head ... it was really hard ...
> 
> How did my job cause a fight??



Its about her Job.
And it continues on today.....*sigh*


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Its about her Job.
> And it continues on today.....*sigh*


Na bi ag ràdh dad agus dìreach ag aontachadh leis a h-uile dad a tha i ag ràdh.  Bidh e nas fhasa agus nas sàbhailte lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Na bi ag ràdh dad agus dìreach ag aontachadh leis a h-uile dad a tha i ag ràdh.  Bidh e nas fhasa agus nas sàbhailte lol



Tu ich doch immer oder wie sonst soll die Ehe mit Ihr sonst funktionieren....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Tu ich doch immer oder wie sonst soll die Ehe mit Ihr sonst funktionieren....View attachment 224350


Balach math cuimhnich air bean sona beatha sona


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 9, 2020)

Quiero comer mucha Pizza y mucha Coca-Cola, si... mucho de todo


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> Quiero comer mucha Pizza y mucha Coca-Cola, si... mucho de todo



Meal do naidheachd agus is dòcha aon latha bidh thu cho fionnar riumsa agus mo ìre 18


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Meal do naidheachd agus is dòcha aon latha bidh thu cho fionnar riumsa agus mo ìre 18



Hehehe......

Einmal so cool sein wie ein richtiger Schotte.....nicht so geizig aber so cool.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 10, 2020)

por la ultima vez les digo que no piratean juegos


----------



## Chains (Sep 11, 2020)

2020, абсолютна хуёвы год.


----------



## CORE (Sep 11, 2020)

My First and only Language Followed by other Languages.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 17, 2020)

A terceira thread mais vista da EoF pog


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 20, 2020)

Oh is this thread still going?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 20, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Oh is this thread still going?


Ik denk het wel.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2020)

Was geht ? Seid Ihr noch nicht im Bett ? Na wartet,wenn Papa heim kommt....


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 20, 2020)

CPG said:


> Ik denk het wel.


What was that? I only know english.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

ijoefjcd hyiierdmn bjidfskml ijoerfimwpcnjk vh ojinekfsd injnfwenszc uibhvgfew mkomsql ijhvleraka sdvbhujn  dwosijnhbhiews kjosxmkndv ihodefwnmxziu kr apxckj


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

Acabo de descubrir que esto existe lel. Vaya diversidad de lenguajes


----------



## antiNT (Sep 21, 2020)

Dédicace aux kheys


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 21, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> What was that? I only know english.


*i guess so.*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2020)

Mahlzeit.
Ufff.......war das ein gutes Papperl heut....Krautfleckerl...lecker.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 23, 2020)

Najczęściej używane polskie słowa to: Lidl, Kaufland, E.Leclerc, Auchan, Tesco, Inter Marche, Ikea, Castorama, Obi, markowa odzież z Holandii.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 25, 2020)

est-ce que ça compte si vous parlez mieux l'anglais que votre langue maternelle?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 25, 2020)

uh oh stinkende poep


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

Guten Morgen,Ihr Gümpfe.


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm watching the thread but I never get notified... Weird.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

Wahrscheinlich hast die Glocke nicht gehört.


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 25, 2020)

Translation please?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

Wahrscheinlich hast die Glocke nicht gehört..

...komisch die Übersetzung funktioniert scheinbar nicht.....sowas aber auch...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 16, 2021)

Lèirmheas oifigeil ùr gbatemp.net leam fhìn a ’tighinn ann am beagan làithean lol taing do @Chary agus @relauby airson do chuideachadh agus taic


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 16, 2021)

Goo goo ga ga goo lol


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 16, 2021)

To jest po prostu żałosne, wiecie?


----------



## IC_ (Jan 16, 2021)

Cały ten świat jest żałosny.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 16, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Cały ten świat jest żałosny.


Zupełnie się zgadzam, nie mogę się doczekać aż huj to wszystko strzeli.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 16, 2021)

waarom gaat dit nog steeds door, dit is hel


----------



## IC_ (Jan 16, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Zupełnie się zgadzam, nie mogę się doczekać aż huj to wszystko strzeli.


Broń atomowa?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 16, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Broń atomowa?


Ha, dobry pomysł


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 16, 2021)

Por quê a thread foi revivida?


----------



## IC_ (Jan 16, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Por quê a thread foi revivida?


Nie mam pewności co to znaczy, ale dlaczego nie?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2021)

Alguien me explica que carajo esta pasando?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 17, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> waarom gaat dit nog steeds door, dit is hel


dit is de hel lol


----------



## IC_ (Jan 17, 2021)

CPG said:


> dit is de hel lol


Nie wiem czy bogowie znający wszystkie języki świata powinni uczestniczyć w tym wątku.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 17, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Nie wiem czy bogowie znający wszystkie języki świata powinni uczestniczyć w tym wątku.


szczerze, jestem tu tylko dlatego, że widziałem to na eof


----------



## IS1982 (Jan 17, 2021)

Awfully nice day out today, isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 17, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Awfully nice day out today, isn't it?


nog steeds een beetje regenachtig hier in BC.


----------



## IS1982 (Jan 17, 2021)

Rain is always nice.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 17, 2021)

Anglica est lingua prima mea, sed Latinam meliorem amo.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 17, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Anglica est lingua prima mea, sed Latinam meliorem amo.


Ik had nooit gedacht dat Latin interessant was ... maar nogmaals, ik denk dat beyblade metal fusion voor de DS echt een goede game is, dus ik ga mijn mond houden.


----------



## sailr (Jan 17, 2021)

真是个有趣的帖子。


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 17, 2021)

sailr said:


> 真是个有趣的帖子。


ik weet juist


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2021)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen.


Warum so negativ,is ja eh alles super auf dieser Welt.
*setzt die rosa Brille auf*


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 17, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Awfully nice day out today, isn't it?


Não, está frio.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 17, 2021)

wuffle wuff!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2021)

Schnee........scheee........


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 17, 2021)

awuffle! awuffle wiff woff woffle wuff wuff!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2021)

Schnee ist schön,aber nicht die kleinen Scheisser (Kinder)...die so einen Wirbel machen und rumschreien,wirklich rumschreien.....in einer Frequenz und Lautstärke die einem das Trommelfell singen lässt...

Wir waren auch laut in unsere Kindheit,wirklich,aber so laut...unddiese Frequnenzen....was die da rauslassen...unglaublich..
Und wenn sie dann mal im Schnee auf der Fresse landen - Stundenlanges Rumgejammere und Rumgeplärre......


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ginger.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 17, 2021)

wuffle wuff wiff wuffle wuff, wiff woffle waff wuffle!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 17, 2021)

Nic z tego nie ma większego sensu


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 17, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Awfully nice day out today, isn't it?


Tá chovendo


----------



## IS1982 (Jan 18, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Tá chovendo


Rain is nice. (oh wait I already said that.)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 18, 2021)

Goo goo gah gah.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 18, 2021)

Meow Meow

I was a cat in my previous life before I reincarnated into a human.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 18, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Meow Meow
> 
> I was a cat in my previous life before I reincarnated into a human.


Ik... uh... ok...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 18, 2021)

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
ＤＡＭＮ ＴＨＩＳ ＣＯＭＭＥＮＴ ＩＳ ＦＡＮＣY.
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2021)

আমি বাংলা বলতে পারি, তবে আমি এতে লিখতে পারি না, তাই এটি লিখতে আমাকে গুগল অনুবাদ ব্যবহার করতে হয়েছিল


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> আমি বাংলা বলতে পারি, তবে আমি এতে লিখতে পারি না, তাই এটি লিখতে আমাকে গুগল অনুবাদ ব্যবহার করতে হয়েছিল


vergat dat je Hindi was lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2021)

CPG said:


> vergat dat je Hindi was lol


* কারি তামাশা এখানে sertোকান *


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> * কারি তামাশা এখানে sertোকান *





Scott_pilgrim said:


> আমি বাংলা বলতে পারি, তবে আমি এতে লিখতে পারি না, তাই এটি লিখতে আমাকে গুগল অনুবাদ ব্যবহার করতে হয়েছিল


oh shit, dat is Bangla-tijd voor mijn stom aars om gaan


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2021)

CPG said:


> oh shit, dat is Bangla-tijd voor mijn stom aars om gaan


এটি ঠিক আছে, এটি অনেক লোকের ভুল


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> এটি ঠিক আছে, এটি অনেক লোকের ভুল


inderdaad, ik ben een voorbeeld hahaha


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 21, 2021)

Chan urrainn dhomh cadal agus tha mi a ’fàs gruamach.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Schnee ist schön,aber nicht die kleinen Scheisser (Kinder)...die so einen Wirbel machen und rumschreien,wirklich rumschreien.....in einer Frequenz und Lautstärke die einem das Trommelfell singen lässt...
> 
> Wir waren auch laut in unsere Kindheit,wirklich,aber so laut...unddiese Frequnenzen....was die da rauslassen...unglaublich..
> Und wenn sie dann mal im Schnee auf der Fresse landen - Stundenlanges Rumgejammere und Rumgeplärre......




Sounds like a long day


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2021)

হ্যালো এটি প্রযুক্তিগত সহায়তা, আপনার পিসিতে ভাইরাস রয়েছে এবং আমাদের আপনার ক্রেডিট কার্ড নম্বর প্রয়োজন


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> হ্যালো এটি প্রযুক্তিগত সহায়তা, আপনার পিসিতে ভাইরাস রয়েছে এবং আমাদের আপনার ক্রেডিট কার্ড নম্বর প্রয়োজন



হ্যালো, এটি মাইক্রোসফ্ট প্রযুক্তিগত সহায়তা থেকে ব্রায়ান, আপনার পিসিতে ভাইরাস রয়েছে। হ্যাকাররা আপনার নেটওয়ার্কে অনুপ্রবেশ করেছে এবং আপনার তথ্য ক্যাপচার করেছে। তাদের আপনার সমস্ত অ্যাকাউন্টে অ্যাক্সেস রয়েছে এবং আমাদের আপনার ক্রেডিট কার্ড নম্বর দরকার যাতে আমরা লোকসানগুলি ঠিক করতে পারি। ইভেন্টে যে ব্যক্তিগত তথ্য হারিয়ে গেছে, আমরা আপনার ইন্টারনেট সরবরাহকারীর দ্বারা সরবরাহিত ফেরত প্রদান করতে সক্ষম হতে পারি।


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> awuffle! awuffle wiff woff woffle wuff wuff!


দুঃখিত, আমি ওফেলার কথা বলি না


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)

Guten Morgen.

Tee und Kornspitz mit Käse zum Frühstück
Was braucht man mehr zum Tagesglück.


Wünsche euch einen sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr schönen Tag.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Tee und Kornspitz mit Käse zum Frühstück
> Was braucht man mehr zum Tagesglück.
> ...


ওহ, আপনিও, অ্যালেক্স


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 1, 2021)

'Ello, mate! You want a beer this arvo, to cool down? This bloody heat's not helpin' anythin', strewth.

'Ey! Gimme a couple'a beers for this bastard and me!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> 'Ello, mate! You want a beer this arvo, to cool down? This bloody heat's not helpin' anythin', strewth.
> 
> 'Ey! Gimme a couple'a beers for this bastard and me!


O tha duine à Astràilia an seo.  Am bi thu a ’coimhead Home and Away?  A bheil Colby marbh?  Feumaidh mi fìor eòlas fhaighinn air lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

Des Bier is gengan Durscht.
Des Brathendl gengan Hunga.
Wers ned versteht,a wurscht.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

Ellohay everyoneway. Opehay everyoneway isway avinghay away 
oodgay ayday. Alktay otay ouyay aterlay. Oodbyegay


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> 'Ello, mate! You want a beer this arvo, to cool down? This bloody heat's not helpin' anythin', strewth.
> 
> 'Ey! Gimme a couple'a beers for this bastard and me!


পাঠ্যটি উল্টে করে দেওয়া উচিত, সুযোগ নষ্ট করা উচিত


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> পাঠ্যটি উল্টে করে দেওয়া উচিত, সুযোগ নষ্ট করা উচিত


Wait a min...you live in Cali, and this is your first language....well, I guess it's possible, it is Cali


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 6, 2021)

Gooo gah, gah



my first language was baby.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Gooo gah, gah
> 
> 
> 
> my first language was baby.


So true tho...


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 6, 2021)

Nimis loquimini!


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2021)

o espião de equipe fortaleza 2


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 7, 2021)

oh ja, ik vergat dat deze thread bestond


----------



## Ricken (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi guys I'm lame


CPG said:


> oh ja, ik vergat dat deze thread bestond


I see a Rivals of Aether in that signature and that's a good game so I thusly approve


----------



## Tarmfot (Feb 8, 2021)

Estem per tot arreu.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 8, 2021)

To wszystko jest głupie, po jaką cholerę nadal tu jesteśmy?


----------



## IC_ (Feb 8, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> To wszystko jest głupie, po jaką cholerę nadal tu jesteśmy?


Tylko po to, żeby jeszcze bardziej to wszystko niszczyć. Większość ludzi obchodzi tylko nażeranie się śmieciami, niszczenie sobie mózgu tiktokiem i mediami społecznościowymi, i produkowanie śmieci, cały czas niszcząc całą Ziemię. Co z tego, że słońce wybuchnie za pięć miliardów lat? Co z tego, że zderzymy się kiedyś z jakąś inną galaktyką? W obecnym stanie naszej planety i naszego społeczeństwa, mam duże wątpliwości co do tego czy ludzkość dożyje nawet do połowy tego wieku. Będą ludzi chipować szczepionkami na koronawirusa, będą każdego człowieka śledzić i kontrolować, co z tego, jeszcze kilka dekad i wszystko spłonie, na żadnej części planety nie będzie odpowiednich warunków do życia.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> To wszystko jest głupie, po jaką cholerę nadal tu jesteśmy?





IC_ said:


> Tylko po to, żeby jeszcze bardziej to wszystko niszczyć. Większość ludzi obchodzi tylko nażeranie się śmieciami, niszczenie sobie mózgu tiktokiem i mediami społecznościowymi, i produkowanie śmieci, cały czas niszcząc całą Ziemię. Co z tego, że słońce wybuchnie za pięć miliardów lat? Co z tego, że zderzymy się kiedyś z jakąś inną galaktyką? W obecnym stanie naszej planety i naszego społeczeństwa, mam duże wątpliwości co do tego czy ludzkość dożyje nawet do połowy tego wieku. Będą ludzi chipować szczepionkami na koronawirusa, będą każdego człowieka śledzić i kontrolować, co z tego, jeszcze kilka dekad i wszystko spłonie, na żadnej części planety nie będzie odpowiednich warunków do życia.




Wollte das schon lange fragen:
Seid Ihr beide Nachbarn ?


----------



## IC_ (Feb 8, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Wollte das schon lange fragen:
> Seid Ihr beide Nachbarn ?


Raczej nie, z tego co wiem to mieszkamy w innych miastach.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 8, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Raczej nie, z tego co wiem to mieszkamy w innych miastach.


Dobrze pamiętasz, ja mieszkam pod Wrocławiem a ty kiedyś mówiłaś że mieszkasz w Warszawie, tak czy siak czekam z niecierpliwością na to jak ci wszyscy idioci się zabiją swoim narcyzmem.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Raczej nie, z tego co wiem to mieszkamy w innych miastach.


Das ist schon seltsam:

Übersetzt (Google) heisst es: Ihr lebt wahrscheinlich NICHT in verschiedenen Städten.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Das ist schon seltsam:
> 
> Übersetzt (Google) heisst es: Ihr lebt wahrscheinlich NICHT in verschiedenen Städten.


Spróbuj tłumacza Yandex lub deepl


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Spróbuj tłumacza Yandex lub deepl



Ja !!! Das ist viel besser,nun stimmt es.Danke !!


----------



## Chary (Feb 9, 2021)

sir, this is a wendys


----------



## IC_ (Feb 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> sir, this is a wendys


Proszę Pani, nie, Pani jest na forum teorii spiskowych.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> sir, this is a wendys


আপনার প্রথম ভাষা হিসাবে ইংরেজি বলার কল্পনা করুন


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

Wieso schreibt denn hier keiner mehr ? 
Das is immer so lustig.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

Tylko jedno w głowie mam....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Tylko jedno w głowie mam....


Animal Crossing.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Animal Crossing.


No, to też prawda, ale trochę mam głowę zawaloną...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> No, to też prawda, ale trochę mam głowę zawaloną...



Z twoim życiem ?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm glad OP stated that this is a thread. I thought it was an intervention.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Z twoim życiem ?


Tak, życie bywa trudne, mój "sąsiad" @Nobody_Important4u na pewno może to potwierdzić.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Tak, życie bywa trudne, mój "sąsiad" @Nobody_Important4u na pewno może to potwierdzić.



Leider macht man sich das Leben auch selber ein bisschen schwer...da steht man sich selber im Weg und weiss dann nicht weiter....


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Leider macht man sich das Leben auch selber ein bisschen schwer...da steht man sich selber im Weg und weiss dann nicht weiter....


Związana lina zawsze jest opcją 
(może lepiej takich rzeczy nie mówić na publicznym forum, jeszcze zobaczy jakiś rząd czy coś i pomyśli, że nie żartuję.. haha, co nie?)


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> sir, this is a wendys


A bheil Wendy math sam bith? Tha iad air co-dhùnadh mu dheireadh fear fhosgladh an seo ann an Alba agus chan eil e ach mu 5 mionaidean air falbh bhon taigh agam.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 23, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> A bheil Wendy math sam bith? Tha iad air co-dhùnadh mu dheireadh fear fhosgladh an seo ann an Alba agus chan eil e ach mu 5 mionaidean air falbh bhon taigh agam.


Pikachu pi pi pika pika pika pika Pikachu pi Pikachu 
Pikachu pi pi pika pika pika pika Pikachu pi Pikachu
Pikachu pi pi pika pika pika pika Pikachu pi Pikachu
Pikachu pi pi pika pika pika pika Pikachu pi Pikachu


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Pikachu pi pi pika pika pika pika Pikachu pi Pikachu
> Pikachu pi pi pika pika pika pika Pikachu pi Pikachu
> Pikachu pi pi pika pika pika pika Pikachu pi Pikachu
> Pikachu pi pi pika pika pika pika Pikachu pi Pikachu


Dùn do chab Pikachu lol


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 23, 2021)

Imperium nostrum semper aeternum erit!


----------



## SG854 (Feb 23, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Imperium nostrum semper aeternum erit!


AmandaRose AmandaRose Manda Manda Mand
Rose Rose Amanda Amanda Amanda Rose Rose
Manda Manda RoseAmandaRose Manda Manda Mand Rose Rose Amanda Amanda Amanda Rose Rose


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 23, 2021)

?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Związana lina zawsze jest opcją
> (może lepiej takich rzeczy nie mówić na publicznym forum, jeszcze zobaczy jakiś rząd czy coś i pomyśli, że nie żartuję.. haha, co nie?)



*seufz*

Man sollte halt nie vergessen,man hat nur das EINE Leben....

...auch wenn es im Moment beschissen ist....


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *seufz*
> 
> Man sollte halt nie vergessen,man hat nur das EINE Leben....View attachment 248294
> ...auch wenn es im Moment beschissen ist....


A co tam, drugie życie też by było głupie i zbyt trudne. Tak w ogóle, czy Scott_pilgrim czyta i rozumie jakiekolwiek posty w tym wątku przed dawaniem im kciuków w górę? Co jeśli któryś z tych postów zawiera coś czego Scott_pilgrim tak naprawdę nie lubi? Aż strach myśleć o tym O_O


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> A co tam, drugie życie też by było głupie i zbyt trudne. Tak w ogóle, czy Scott_pilgrim czyta i rozumie jakiekolwiek posty w tym wątku przed dawaniem im kciuków w górę? Co jeśli któryś z tych postów zawiera coś czego Scott_pilgrim tak naprawdę nie lubi? Aż strach myśleć o tym O_O



Ich glaub,sein LIKE Button ist mit seinem Augenreflex verbunden - 
neuer Thread/Post/Benachrichtigung und er "zuckt" schon.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> A co tam, drugie życie też by było głupie i zbyt trudne. Tak w ogóle, czy Scott_pilgrim czyta i rozumie jakiekolwiek posty w tym wątku przed dawaniem im kciuków w górę? Co jeśli któryś z tych postów zawiera coś czego Scott_pilgrim tak naprawdę nie lubi? Aż strach myśleć o tym O_O


আমি প্রথমে তাদের পছন্দ করি তবে আমি পরে তা অনুবাদ করি


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> আমি প্রথমে তাদের পছন্দ করি তবে আমি পরে তা অনুবাদ করি


Aha, ok, już chciałam pisać złe opinie polityczne po polsku.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Aha, ok, już chciałam pisać złe opinie polityczne po polsku.


এটা কর


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> এটা কর


Wiesz, że maseczki nie działają? Że koronawirus to jedno wielkie amerykańskie kłamstwo, tylko po to żeby ludziom chipy wszczepiać? Szczepionki nigdy nie działały, są skutecznie jedynie w powodowaniu autyzmu u młodych osób. Andrzej Duda to bardzo mądry człowiek, mówiąc "Ja się nie szczepię, bo uważam, że nie". Więcej takich ludzi powinno być w naszym rządzie, co nie mają mózgów kompletnie powywalanych do góry nogami na wszystkie strony. Gdzie jest moje kolejne 500+?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Tak, życie bywa trudne, mój "sąsiad" @Nobody_Important4u na pewno może to potwierdzić.


Mogę ale tego nie zrobię


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Wiesz, że maseczki nie działają? Że koronawirus to jedno wielkie amerykańskie kłamstwo, tylko po to żeby ludziom chipy wszczepiać? Szczepionki nigdy nie działały, są skutecznie jedynie w powodowaniu autyzmu u młodych osób. Andrzej Duda to bardzo mądry człowiek, mówiąc "Ja się nie szczepię, bo uważam, że nie". Więcej takich ludzi powinno być w naszym rządzie, co nie mają mózgów kompletnie powywalanych do góry nogami na wszystkie strony. Gdzie jest moje kolejne 500+?



Für so ein Statement kommst du hier in Österreich an den Pranger und wirst beschimpft.....
(Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung.)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Wiesz, że maseczki nie działają? Że koronawirus to jedno wielkie amerykańskie kłamstwo, tylko po to żeby ludziom chipy wszczepiać? Szczepionki nigdy nie działały, są skutecznie jedynie w powodowaniu autyzmu u młodych osób. Andrzej Duda to bardzo mądry człowiek, mówiąc "Ja się nie szczepię, bo uważam, że nie". Więcej takich ludzi powinno być w naszym rządzie, co nie mają mózgów kompletnie powywalanych do góry nogami na wszystkie strony. Gdzie jest moje kolejne 500+?


এটি কিছু লোকের সম্পর্কে কতটা উন্মাদ সে সম্পর্কে আমি অনেকটাই বলেছি যে আপনি যদি মজা করছেন তবে আমি সত্যই বলতে পারি না


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> এটি কিছু লোকের সম্পর্কে কতটা উন্মাদ সে সম্পর্কে আমি অনেকটাই বলেছি যে আপনি যদি মজা করছেন তবে আমি সত্যই বলতে পারি না


Oczywiście, wszystko co mówię to moje prawdziwe opinie! Nie tak jak inni ludzie z Lewicy co pewnie mają głowy pełne kłamstw.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Oczywiście, wszystko co mówię to moje prawdziwe opinie! Nie tak jak inni ludzie z Lewicy co pewnie mają głowy pełne kłamstw.


ভাল, আসলে, 5 জি জিনিসটি আমাদের অটিজম দেয়, ভ্যাকসিনগুলি আমাদের এইডস দেয়


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 23, 2021)

Wasn los hier?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> Wasn los hier?


Hier darf man in seiner Sprache reden wie der Schnabel gewachsen ist.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> Wasn los hier?


ষড়যন্ত্র তত্ত্ব


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ষড়যন্ত্র তত্ত্ব


Wreszcie ktoś kto rozumie cały sens tego wątku.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

Der DeepL Übersetzer kann kein Bengalisch...


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Der DeepL Übersetzer kann kein Bengalisch...


Yandex umie


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Yandex umie


Super,jetz hab ich schon 3 Browser Tabs mit Übersetzern offen...


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Gooo gah, gah
> 
> my first language was baby.



Still the best!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

কি খবর সবার?


----------



## ihaveawindows (Mar 19, 2021)

Hai gais, aku org Sunda yg gabut, bahasa pertama gw itu bhs Indonesia n Sunda jadi jgn lupa follow blog post gw yah trmksh


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 19, 2021)

¿Dónde están nuestras bebidas, @alexander1970 ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

dAVID_ said:


> ¿Dónde están nuestras bebidas, @alexander1970 ?





Ja,ja,jetzt kommt Ihr alle.
Nachdem ich vorgestern ALLEINE da gesessen bin mit meinen Getränken...

Nix da,alle Freien Getränke Parties sind abgesagt,basta.


----------



## ihaveawindows (Mar 19, 2021)

Km make dialek apa tu, @alexander1970 ?

gw tau bhs jerman punya dua (tiga deng) dialek setau gw:

ada dialek austria dan dialek jerman n dialek belgia


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

ihaveawindows said:


> Km make dialek apa tu, @alexander1970 ?
> 
> gw tau bhs jerman punya dua (tiga deng) dialek setau gw:
> 
> ada dialek austria dan dialek jerman n dialek belgia




Das nennt sich "Mundart" aber in der englischen Sprache wird es "Slang" genannt.
Es ist eine Art deutsch aus Österreich.

Deutsch sprechen die Deutschen.

*Guten Tag* oder *Hallo*.

*Haben Sie das schon gehört* ?

Wir sprechen Mundart Österreichisch:

*Servas* oder *Griass Di*.

*Host des scho ghört* ?
(Da geht noch viiiiel mehr Dialekt)
*Host scho gheat* ?

Da brachst du erst gar nicht Google oder DeepL bemühen,
DAS kann dir keiner übersetzen..ausser ein Österreicher.


----------



## ihaveawindows (Mar 19, 2021)

maaf, tp aku gk ngerti. asli


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 19, 2021)

a thread voltou dos mortos, de novo.


----------



## Louse (Mar 19, 2021)

ew gross, foreign language? cringe


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 19, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> ew gross, foreign language? cringe


맞아 죽기 싫으면 그 입 닥치는게 좋을거야...


----------



## ihaveawindows (Mar 19, 2021)

waw ada kpoper lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2021)

Tha e grianach ann an Glaschu airson a ’chiad uair ann am mìosan yippee


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 19, 2021)

ihaveawindows said:


> waw ada kpoper lol


놀랍게도 저는 weeb에 가까워서, K-POP을 싫어해요


----------



## ihaveawindows (Mar 19, 2021)

iciee weeb sama dong wkwkwkwk


nb: *tidur woy, udh jam set 9*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> a thread voltou dos mortos, de novo.


পর্তুগিজ আমার কাছে এত মজার কারণ কেন


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> পর্তুগিজ আমার কাছে এত মজার কারণ কেন


Eu não sei. Só sei que você deve entrar na vãn.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 23, 2021)

Imperium maximum meum multas linguas habuit.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2021)

Meow Woof?


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> 놀랍게도 저는 weeb에 가까워서, K-POP을 싫어해요


맞아 죽기 싫으면 그 입 닥치는게 좋을거야... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



0xFFFFFFFF said:


> ew gross, foreign language? cringe


Imperium maximum meum multas linguas habuit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stealphie said:


> a thread voltou dos mortos, de novo.


পর্তুগিজ আমার কাছে এত মজার কারণ কেন


----------



## Sathya (May 29, 2021)

Java (Indonesia traditional language)
halo kabeh piye kabare Aku kira 4 taun kepungkur aku ora ana ing forum iki

Indonesia: halo semua bagaimana kabarnya? Tidak terasa saya sudah 4 tahun diforum ini

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ihaveawindows said:


> iciee weeb sama dong wkwkwkwk
> 
> 
> nb: *tidur woy, udh jam set 9*


Eh gak nyadar ada orang indo disini.. btw aku senior disini lho.. haha


----------



## Xerion (Jun 1, 2021)

Viva la vita


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 1, 2021)

Italia est optima!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 1, 2021)

wuffle wuff!


----------



## Xerion (Jun 1, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Italia est optima!


Grazie mille!


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 2, 2021)

Haha que divertit, serà interessant veure la gent que parla espanyol intentar esbrinar quina llengua estic parlant  (es com un espanyol encryptat lol)


----------

